#ubuntu-testing 2008-07-28
<davmor2> Morning everyone :)
#ubuntu-testing 2008-07-30
<davmor2> Morning Everybody
<ara> morning davmor2!
<davmor2> ara: how goes the scripting?
<ara> davmor2: we are getting some results now. I am going to publish alpha-3 results sometime this morning. scripts are very basic, but the framework is being built strong :-)
<ara> I will let you know where you can have a look to the reports when done
<davmor2> Cool :)  Congrats
<ara> rebooting and/or shutdown in alpha-3 just logs out... that is annoying
<davmor2> ara: I know the bug is reported it should be fixed shortly.  In which case you may want to re-run against the updated version.
<ara> can you point me to the bug report number, so i can subscribe?
<davmor2> ara: two ticks
<davmor2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/250506
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250506 in gnome-session "shutdown restarts to GDM" [High,Confirmed]
<davmor2> ara: ^
<ara> ok, thanks davmor
<davmor2> morning nand how's things?
<nand> davmor2: good morning!
<nand> well, a bit overheated morning over there :)
<ara> can anyone try to add a new page into wiki.ubuntu.com?
<ara> I am getting a python error when i try
<davmor2> ara: what page do you want?
<ara> any
<ara> some other users are having the same issue
<davmor2> your right problem occurred in python script
<jpds> ara, davmor2: The sysadmins claim to have fixed it, try again.
<davmor2> ara: jpds: Seems to work now :)
<cr3_> schwuk: ping, I haven't touched base with you in a while. whatcha working on these days?
<cr3_> schwuk: by the way, I don't know if I mentionned this but I have an oops manager to report errors from the website now. it stores zip files capturing lots of information about the state of the error, so it is a bit clumsy to use right now, but an interface or command-line tools could be built eventually
<cr3_> schwuk: which reminds me, I have a branch of yours to merge for which i got side-tracked because of the CASCADE thing. I'll try to have a look at it today
<schwuk> cr3_: Working on a few different things, mainly documentation related (hwtest, testcases, tool comparisions). All will bear fruit soon.
<schwuk> oops manager sounds good. Will it send out notifications, or do we need go look?
<schwuk> I'd forgotten to chase you about that branch. I should have just gone ahead and merged it, but we wanted to see how Launchpad helped (or hindered) us with reviews.
<schwuk> cr3_: Whilst I'm thinking about it, have you made any progress with plugins extending/enhancing the UI?
<cr3_> schwuk: no notifications yet, just zip files being stored in some directory on the filesystem
<schwuk> cr3_: Do I have access to the production server? I seem to recall that I don't.
<cr3_> schwuk: nope, I've given precedence to enhancing hwtest so that derivations can more readily extend the base.
<cr3_> schwuk: one cool new feature is that configuration parameters can now be changed from the command line. a bit cryptic but very useful
<cr3_> for example: hwtest -c "hwtest/plugins/blacklist=manual_prompt"
 * schwuk wonders how "cryptic" blends with "more readily extends the base"
<schwuk> cr3_: looks interesting
<cr3_> schwuk: it's just possible to do things that weren't possible before, but at the cost of some complexity
<cr3_> this is all hidden from the enduser, of course, and will be well documented anyhow :)
<schwuk> cr3_: It will :)
<cr3_> schwuk: some of the things that are now possible: the --delay option can now be implemented as a plugin, rather than hard coded in the core; it is also now possible to optionally run hwtest at boot by using another plugin
<cr3_> schwuk: and, when running hwtest at boot, it is furthermore possible to blacklist the manual tests so that everything can be run automatically
<schwuk> cr3_: nice
<stgraber> cool
<schwuk> cr3_: So how long until it's on the LiveCD ? :)
<schwuk> cr3_: How about the rename? Any outcome from your mails?
<cr3_> schwuk: nice coincidence that you ask, I followed with kiko about the renaming this morning
<cr3_> schwuk: I've also had a nice discussion with seb128 about the propery way to notify the user for running tests
<cr3_> schwuk: one of the thorny problems I need to solve now is: where the heck does the tool submit information, launchpad and/or certification?
<cr3_> schwuk: realistically, posting to certification will be required and to launchpad optional
<schwuk> cr3_: Here's my take. The Hardware Testing variant (ubuntu-test-hardware or u-t-l) should post to Launchpad. Every other variant (u-t-qa, u-t-compatability etc. posts to c3.
<cr3_> schwuk: I wanted to make the launchpad schema extensible and reviewed on Monday, before the update, but shit hit the fan which prevented me from getting work done online
<cr3_> schwuk: "should", indeed, but "can't" as it currently stands
<cr3_> schwuk: oh wait, just u-t-l, I agree
<cr3_> schwuk: however, in the furture, I would like to see all variants post to Launchpad
<schwuk> cr3_: You'd have got nowhere anyway - LP is/was in lockdown for 2.0. Any new changes (even just the schema) will be probably 6-8 weeks before going live at the moment.
<cr3_> schwuk: I discussed this with heno and the plan is to continue trail blazing on the certification/qa websites during intrepid, learning from our mistakes. during that time, we should collaborate with Launchpad and perhaps have our code reviewed by them with the objective of later merging. after intrepid, we could then spend some time merging certification functionality into launchpad.
<schwuk> Seems sensible
<cr3_> schwuk: flacoste told me that Monday before 4pm couldn't made it at the finishing line :)
<cr3_> err, could've
<schwuk> That goes against the bugfix only mantra that's been chanted for a while, but that's their problem.
<cr3_> schwuk: there are so many components missing in Launchpad for merging though, and I'm not sure how many of them will be accepted, this will require further discussions. for example, Launchpad doesn't have the concept of ISO images nor of tests.
<schwuk> cr3_: If we get the schema right, then I agree that everything should go through Launchpad as soon as it can.
<cr3_> so, if Launchpad only provides us with a hardware database, that's such a negligeable part of the website, that I'll have to see how relevant this might be for qa testing
<schwuk> cr3_: Perhaps we should setup a virtual mini-sprint around the schema?
<cr3_> schwuk: worst case, the schema will be right and we'll essentially be slurping submissions from the LP librarian and nothing more
<schwuk> cr3_: That's the way I see it until they incorporate functionality.
<schwuk> cr3_: We can even abuse Launchpad and submit non-parsable (to them) data that we can use in our systems.
<cr3_> schwuk: the problem is not "until they incorporate" as much as "will they incorporate", some things might simply not make sense in the context of LP
<cr3_> schwuk: I think abel is/will be performing schema validation
<schwuk> cr3_: So Launchpad should only really care about the validity of the data they're interested in, and ignore the rest
<cr3_> schwuk: that would make sense, otherwise you just know I'd be submitting porn images to the hardware database
<cr3_> schwuk: exactly
<schwuk> cr3_: Yes, yes you would.
<schwuk> But right now the schema is far to strict about what it expects
<cr3_> it's not my fault though, the temptation to be rude is stronger than me :(
<cr3_> schwuk: right, and I can't tell for sure what we'll need a month from now, so something generally extensible would be nice.
<schwuk> cr3_: Even if they are performing schema validation, they will just ignore our 'wrong' data.
<schwuk> cr3_: which is why it should be inclusive, not exclusive
<cr3_> schwuk: another alternative, which would simply put more responsibility on us, would be to submit part of the data to LP and another part of the data to c3. I'm already shaking my head at the idea :(
<schwuk> No. Bad idea.
<cr3_> right, I just want to make sure I have all insane ideas on the table to get a sense of direction
<ara> heno: thanks for triaging the gksu bug :-)
<stgraber> ogasawara: http://80.83.51.125/qapkgstatus/openoffice.org The categories are implemented, still need a better CSS though
<ara> bdmurray: question about triaging. if a bug comes from a backport package, should it be treated with less importance?
<ogasawara> stgraber: awesome, thanks!
<bdmurray> ara: wow, I haven't actually seen one of those
<ogasawara> stgraber: under the Totals section, it looks like the rate of change deltas are missing (should be the second column)
<bdmurray> I'd say the same though
<ogasawara> stgraber: ah, that's probably because of the <delta> to <metric> tag change that was made
<stgraber> ogasawara: oops, right. Don't know what happens that bit was working fine yesterday :) I'll have a look
<ara> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/253018
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253018 in pidgin "Sending/Receiving  Files" [Undecided,New]
<ara> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/252923
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252923 in pidgin "pidgin forgets privacy settings for ICQ" [Undecided,New]
<ara> those two come from the same backport version of pidgin
<stgraber> ogasawara: hmm, weird it's working as expected locally but not on the test server ... so that's a Dapper-specific bug (the second I find today)
<ogasawara> stgraber: ugh
<stgraber> some missing php-xml functions I guess ...
<bdmurray> ara: just as we have a proposed-pkg tag I'd suggest making at backport-pkg tag
<ara> bdmurray: yes, that makes sense
<bdmurray> then try and find out if there is a backports team to notify / subscribe to the bug
<ogasawara> stgraber: but the categories part is cool :)
<ogasawara> stgraber: also on the Intro page I noticed we overlapped a little in our text . . . "To learn more, choose a package from the menu.
<ogasawara> Please choose a category then a package in the menu at the left of the page"
<ogasawara> stgraber: I'd just get rid of that "To learn more . . . " line
<stgraber> ogasawara: that should be fixed (both the deltas and the intro)
<ogasawara> stgraber: looks great now
<stgraber> ogasawara: and now you should also have the updated logo :)
<ogasawara> stgraber: cool,  I was actually just using your redirect script and saw it there
<davmor2> bdmurray: any idea why the screensaver keeps waking up?
<davmor2> on intrepid?
<davmor2> And what I should report it under?
<bdmurray> davmor2: what do you mean waking up?
<davmor2> I got ss set to blank screen on a default intrepid install.  Everytime the power manager kicks in and the screen goes blank 1-2 secs after it is back up onto the normal desktop again ?
<davmor2> it's only happening on gnome too I think I'll just double check though
<davmor2> yeah Kubuntu switches to blank screen and it stays blank
<davmor2> evening heno :)
<stgraber> hi heno
<heno> hey guys :)
<LaserJock> do I need to spam it in here to? :-) QA meeting is now in #ubuntu-meeting
<ogasawara> stgraber: ok, I updated the xml file to have the url for the xml file and also the timestamp
<stgraber> ogasawara: cool, thanks
<ogasawara> stgraber: let me know if you want that timestamp format differently
<stgraber> that's fine, php usually parse dates just fine, then I can output everything I want
<stgraber> ogasawara: done and updated on 80.83.51.125
<ogasawara> stgraber: thanks
<dupondje> Whats newest -proposed kernel ? :s
<dupondje> death here :x
#ubuntu-testing 2008-07-31
<davmor2> morning everyone
 * davmor2 thinks the wiki still isn't quite right
<JonPackard> davmor2: Morning davmor2 :)
<davmor2> morning :)
<JonPackard> davmor2: do you have the template you were working on ready? I want to add the link to the meeting summary
<davmor2> JonPackard: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Bug-Report-Layout I posted it to the qa list too :)
<JonPackard> great thanks!
<persia> davmor2: A couple questions about that template: firstly, does the testing team always know the cause?
<persia> Secondly, Do you think the tester shouldn't self-triage the reported bug?  While more eyes are good, I'd think more streamlining would be a faster path to a fix.
<davmor2> persia: Sometimes yes, if you read the wiki page you'll see why I added it..  Nine times out of ten before I report a bug I'll go onto the relevant -devel channel and say this is happening most of the time I get an answer as to the cause.  So I think it is useful to have it in there as a reminder to the dev's about the discussion.
<persia> davmor2: That makes sense.  I suppose it depends on the class of bug, but many of the ISO testing bugs are certainly explainable.
<davmor2> persia: No one should triage there own bug.  However I see no issue with the stuff me and stgraber were doing where by we confirmed each others bug's and then I believe slangasek add priorities etc to all the confirmed bugs :)
<persia> davmor2: Hmm.  From a process point of view, that makes sense, although in many cases when one understands a bug well, and knows that all the information is provided, it's tempting.  I think working in pairs sounds like a good solution.  Thanks for the explanation.
<davmor2> persia: No Probs :)
<davmor2> ara: which channel did you let know about the wiki?
<ara> davmor2: i didn't
<ara> davmor2: someelse did
<davmor2> ara: ah right thanks :)]
<stgraber> davmor2: I updated the wiki page layout a bit
<davmor2> :)
<davmor2> stgraber: how did you get the magic lines to appear ?
<stgraber> you put --- instead of ===
<davmor2> D'oh I know I'd done something wrong I couldn't think what :)
<stgraber> hehe :)
<davmor2> Looks good ta stgraber :)
<cr3> ara: hi there, would you like to spend a moment with that ldtp integration in hwtest?
<ara> cr3: sure
<ara> cr3: did you get the chance to try what i sent you?
<davmor2> cgregan: bit twirly for you isn't it dude :)
<cgregan> yep
<cgregan> meeting
<cgregan> mobile IRC over on ubuntu-meeting in 5
<cr3> ara: nope, I had forgotten about that. give me a little moment
<persia> cgregan: Well, no.  still 16:00 UTC this time.
<cgregan> persia: I thought dave moved it as of yesterday
<cgregan> grrrr
<davmor2> I didn't :P
<cgregan> hehe
<persia> cgregan: It was proposed.  Changing it requires consensus :p
<davmor2> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1576 no change here :)
<cgregan> persia...well then...I'm off to start my morning in a more traditional way. (30 more minutes of sleep, and breakfast)
<davmor2> which is a shame :(
<cgregan> :-)
<cr3> ara: ok, I've checked your email. first, how do you typically run your ldtp tests?
<ara> I use ldtprunner
<cr3> ara: right, what's the exact command?
<ara> it depends on the test you want to run
<ara> for updatesystem, i.e.
<ara> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Automation/LDTP/UpdateSystem
<ara> you can do ldtprunner update_system.xml
<cr3> ara: is that one test or a suite of tests for update system?
<ara> cr3: in that case it only contains one test. but to be specific, it is a test suite that contains 1 test for the time being :-)
<cr3> ara: cool, exactly what I needed to know :)
<ara> cr3: if you use openAll, there are test suites with more than one test case :-)
<cr3> ara: in your ubuntu-tests project, where do you intend to install your xml files?
<cr3> ara: maybe we should start packaging your project...
<ara> cr3: yes
<cr3> ara: I could help with that, where do you want the files in the respective directories: gedit, openAll and updateSystem?
<ara> cr3: but you can suppose any shared folder
<cr3> ara: /usr/share/ubuntu-tests?
<ara> cr3: yes
<cr3> cool, mind if I try it out and then push to your branch?
<ara> cr3: and keeping the folder structure I think is a good idea
<cr3> ara: do you want the package to be called ubuntu-tests or ubuntu-desktop-testing as we discussed in london?
<ara> mmm, ubuntu-desktop-testing includes both ubuntu-tests and testing-library
<ara> cr3: and I think they should be different packages
<cr3> ara: when you say "includes", you mean "requires" in packaging lingo, right?
<cr3> ara: so you're working on three projects right now?
<ara> cr3: and maybe ubuntu-desktop-testing being a meta package that requieres both of them
<ara> ubuntu-desktop-testing would be a metapkg
<cr3> ara: what's the LP project for testing-library?
<ara> cr3: same
<ara> cr3: but another bzr branch
<cr3> ara: evil! :)
<davmor2> sbeattie: ping
<ara> cr3: :D
<cr3> ara: you should either fold the code into the same branch, which could result in two packages anyways. or, you should create another project
<ara> cr3: ok. will think about it
<cr3> ara: for now, I would lean towards the first option. we could always change our minds later
<cr3> basically, keep things self contained as much as possible unless there is a specific use case
<ara> ok, then I will fold the code into the same branch
<cr3> ara: cool, please do that and I'll continue working on creating two packages from that branch. we could create a meta package afterwards if necessary
<cr3> let me know when you've pushed your changes and where the changes reside
<ara> cr3: ok. will do. lunch time now :) will continue afterwards
<persia> Hrm?  Why is it bad to have multiple branches in a project?
<cr3> persia: unrelated branches, not just branches of the same code
<persia> cr3: But in the same rough collection of stuff?
<cr3> persia: for example, pushing a mozilla branch under the xorg project is uncool
<persia> cr3: Certainly.  On the other hand, the ubuntu-dev-tools project has a lot of different little utilities, which are released together, but each could be developed separately.
<cr3> persia: not the same to the extent where merges can be done between the branches
<persia> I think that for smaller projects, it might make sense to leave them together just to avoid namespacing issues, but perhaps that's just me.
<cr3> persia: that's fine, the point of branches is that features can be developed independently. however, once these features are done, they should be merged into the trunk
<cr3> persia: furthermore, the concept of series is meant to have one main branch, typically called "trunk", per project
<cr3> persia: err, one main branch per release. for example, there might be a 1.0 series for a particular release
<persia> Ah, right.  I've misread the backlog.  I perceived the concept of identity between package and branch, but now see that there is one branch for multiple packages as a target, which works.
<cr3> I kinda wish LP was a bit more opiniated in terms of project management, it's too easy to get confused with all the features made readily available
<cr3> ara: let me know when you come back from lunch, I have another suggestion for you: hwtest integration could be provided as another package developed within the same project
<cr3> ara: so, all the code relating to desktop testing could be self contained in a single project and be decoupled appropriately in the form of packages
<cr3> schwuk: ping, how does pyrering make use of those generated reports?
<schwuk> cr3: AFAICT it doesn't. No reporting framework whatsoever. I suspect they will have something internally (after all can you imagine a Google *not* using a database of some kind?), but as far as Pyreing itself goes the reports are the end result.
<ara> cr3: just got back
<ara> cr3: that sounds good
<cr3> ara: have you got ubuntutesting and the ubuntu-tests under a single branch now?
<ara> not, yet. will let you know
<ara> cr3: ^
<cr3> ara: mind if I do it? I've got packaging done which you could review for me
<ara> cr3: sure
<cr3> ara: see packaging branch under the ubuntu-testing project. you can run debuild in there to create the ubuntu-tests and testing-library packages
<cr3> ara: please try installing those packages and let me know if they look good
<ara> cr3: ok
<davmor2> So cgregan up for  real this time then :)
<cgregan> davmor2: Yes....and feeling much better about it! :-)
<cgregan> large cuppa and a little food.
<davmor2> :)
<davmor2> cody-somerville: Saturday's aren't good for me :(
<sbeattie> davmor2: pong
<davmor2> sbeattie: How do what were you saying yesterday about the dl-iso-test script?
<sbeattie> oh, right. the latest dl-ubuntu-test-iso script in the ubuntu-qa-tools bzr branch supports a "--versions" argument.
<sbeattie> This walks your ~/iso/ tree looking for files named *.iso and runs isoinfo on them to pull out and report the contents of /.disk/info which includes the specific build version.
<sbeattie> (Though looking now, it doesn't include the type of iso, livecd vs alternate)
<davmor2> :) something to perfect then :)
<sbeattie> that's useful for after the fact gathering the build information to report in the bug.
<davmor2> true.
<sbeattie> davmor2: I'd be curious if you can reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/memtest86+/+bug/246412
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246412 in memtest86+ "[intrepid] memtest86+ broken on various hardware" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<davmor2> That's good it just fails everything then dies
<sbeattie> you got the same result? I'm going to nominate it for intrepid then, so that hopefully someone looks at it.
<davmor2> I've added a confirm to it anyway :)
<sbeattie> heh, thanks. :-)
<cgregan> ogasawara: ping
<ogasawara> cgregan: pong
<cgregan> Hello
<ogasawara> cgregan: what's up
<cgregan> I just ran your script for the test results.....worked great for the results....but it did something weird with the data it pulled
<cgregan> It grabbed the URL and put it as the section header, dropping the section header
<cgregan> Not sure why....it was working fine the last time
<cgregan> At the sprint
<ogasawara> hrm, can you paste bin it for me to look at?
<cgregan> Sure
<cgregan> ogasawara: https://pastebin.canonical.com/7804/
<cgregan> ﻿ogasawara: BTW....the customer is still happy....so thanks for working on this
<ogasawara> cgregan: and can you refresh my memory for an example test case wiki to test with
<cgregan> ogasawara: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/cgregan/testing/sample-cases
<cgregan> ﻿ogasawara: One thing I noticed...not sure if it matters: When the ubuntu wiki translates === blah === it is a title without an underline. In the Canonical one it is bold and underlined.
<cgregan> I would think moinmoin would translate the same way everywhere.....but I think we are using the raw text anyway
<ogasawara> cgregan: hrm, just testing here really quick with the sample-cases wiki and it worked.  can you maybe grab me the raw wiki text of one of the actual test cases from Canonical site
<cgregan> sure
<cgregan> ﻿ogasawara: https://pastebin.canonical.com/7805/
<ogasawara> cgregan: do you mind if I temporarily edit the sample-cases wiki so I can test?
<cgregan> not at all
<ogasawara> cgregan: how hard would it be to get me a wiki login for harbour?  I can't seem to reproduce what you guys are seeing.
<cgregan> Hmm.....Not that hard. moving to private
<ogasawara> ok
#ubuntu-testing 2008-08-01
<davmor2> Morning everyone
<cr3> ara: ping, have you had a moment to look at the packages I have created for you under the ubuntu-tests packaging branch?
<ara> cr3: yes, I sent you yesterday an email
<ara> cr3:  didn't you receive it?
<cr3> ara: thanks, got it. I was too quick to ask because I was so excited about it :)
<cr3> ara: replied
<ara> cr3: thanks. I will try to uninstall the library prior to install the pkg
<ara> cr3: it is now working. thanks :-)
<cr3> ara: excellent, now we can start working on hwtest integration because we know where files will be located
<cr3> ara: I have to fix a problem beforehand, I'll ping you when ready
<ara> cr3: ok
<davmor2> Morning cgregan
<cgregan> morning davmor2
#ubuntu-testing 2009-07-29
<ara> good morning!
<eeejay> hey
<ara> hey eeejay
<eeejay> hi ara
<eeejay> it is really hot here
<ara> eeejay, in Seattle?
<eeejay> ara: yes. need to get outside
<ara> eeejay, :)
<ara> eeejay, when are you arriving in Dublin? are  you coming?
<eeejay> ara: yeah, tuesday morning
<eeejay> ara: you?
<ara> eeejay, this saturday
<eeejay> ara: neat. i bet it will be fun there, too bad i am not staying too long
<eeejay> meeting!
<cgregan> cr3 told me that mago is integrated into Checkbox....have we tried running it?
<eeejay> i haven't given his plugin a round yet
<ara> cr3, are you around?
<ara> eeejay, thanks for your documentation of mago for the live cd :)
<ara> eeejay, I haven't try it yet, but it is on my todo list for this week
<eeejay> ara: yeah, it's a useful trick, i think
<ara> cgregan, in case you didn't know it before: http://mago.ubuntu.com/LiveCDTesting
<cgregan> ara: cool.
<cgregan> I remember eeejay talking about it last meeting or so ago
<cgregan> Great progress eeejay
 * eeejay is working on a ubiquity test now
<cgregan> We are getting a ton of interest in automation from customers
<eeejay> ara: should the ubiquity application class be in it's own module, or in ubuntu.py?
<ara> cgregan, I guess that the extraction of non-confidential tests is still to start, as jcollado is on holidays
<cgregan> ara: actually....in the current package, there are not confidential
<ara> eeejay, I would say it could be ubuntu.py, don't you think? there are not many ubuntu specific tests
<ara> ?
<cgregan> ara: it is redistributable....I just need to set up the PPA
<eeejay> ara: yeah, but i thought you wanted to break up gnome.py and ubuntu.py, no?
<eeejay> ara: maybe i imagined that, i am fine either way
<ara> eeejay, gnome.py makes sense, because there is a lot of information, but ubuntu.py won't grow that much, I think
<eeejay> ara, ok. i'll merge it into ubuntu.py
<ara> eeejay, but, just like you, I¡m fine either way
<ara> eeejay, one question about accerciser, may I?
<eeejay> ara: ok :)
<eeejay> yup
<ara> eeejay, I was asked about the LDTP record plugin. I guess it wasn't you who wrote, am I wrong?
<eeejay> ara: i did, a long time ago :P
<eeejay> ara: when i wrote it, i never even tested it with ldtp
<ara> eeejay, :)
<nagappan> eeejay, :)
<ara> eeejay, it is not working anymore
<eeejay> ara: i want to deprecate that plugin entirely
<ara> eeejay, ah, ok
<eeejay> hey nagappan!
<nagappan> hi eeejay :)
<nagappan> eeejay, after long time
<eeejay> nagappan: i have fd.o access, if you didn't notice yet :)
<nagappan> eeejay, I received an email, its nice to hear though :)
<ara> eeejay, I could talk to the person interested in the recorder plugin, he might want to maintain it
<eeejay> ara: sounds good
<ara> eeejay, OK
<ara> eeejay, OK, I will tell him
<ara> any other topics on the automation meeting for today?
<eeejay> Hm
<ara> OK, then. Meeting ended. I will post the notes. Thanks!
<cr3> cgregan: yep, we've got some test results in certification from running mago tests
<cgregan> cr3: sweet
<cr3> cgregan: the only problem is that alternate images aren't installing these days because of problems with package dependencies, so we don't have much test results other than those I ran myself
<fader_> cr3: If I want to blacklist a specific test in checkbox, how do I do it?  I've been trying by adding this to /etc/checkbox.d/checkbox.ini but it's not working:
<fader_> [checkbox/plugins/suites_prompt]
<fader_> blacklist = mouse
<cr3> fader_: suites_prompt is for suites, try simply changing that to tests_prompt
<fader_> cr3: Aha, that would make sense.  Thanks.
<fader_> cr3: Stop making things so obvious!  I need to be able to blame terminology when I'm too dumb to figure stuff out!
<cr3> honnestly though, "suites_prompt" although it contains the word "suites" is not particularly obvious. I'm not sure you should have to care or know that this thing prompts
<cr3> I'm not convinced either that a plugin writer should adhere to any particular naming convention. meh, I'm all confused now
<Jos_> Hi
<Jos_> I'd like to start testing
<Jos_> I'd want to test the newest Ubuntu with my Tascam US-144 (professional sound card)
<Jos_> No one with tips?
<charlie-tca> Great! Have you looked at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing ?
<charlie-tca> Several of us run karmic full time, not without problems, of couse.
<Jos_> And what are the most common problems?
<charlie-tca> The problems are usually discussed in #ubuntu+1 for karmic.
<charlie-tca> can't burn anything right now, blanks are not recognized.
<charlie-tca> audio works part time
<charlie-tca> wireless seems pretty stable this release
<charlie-tca> the alternate images are broken today
<Jos_> I checked out the testing page on the ubuntu wiki
<charlie-tca> Some of us do test the images everyday, too
<Jos_> but I can't seem to find the iso
<charlie-tca> !daily
<ubot4> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<charlie-tca> the daily is broken, but the daily-live should work
<Jos_> allright, thanks :)
<charlie-tca> no problem
#ubuntu-testing 2009-07-30
<PierDesk> hi all
<davmor2> PierDesk: hello
<PierDesk> hello
<fader_> cr3: I'm getting a traceback from checkbox when I try running it with a test I wrote and I have no idea why... got a minute to look at what I'm doing?
<fader_> cr3: Wait, I might have figured it out -- do tests have to have a newline appended at the end of the file?  (A blank line)
<cr3> depends, where are you adding the test?
<fader_> I was appending it to an existing test file in /usr/share/checkbox/tests
<fader_> It seems to work now that I threw the newline in
<fader_> Though I did discover an exciting way to make checkbox segfault with a badly-formed test file if you're interested in that :)
<cr3> fader_: which version of checkbox? and did you add a suites file too?
<fader_> cr3: Actually it was checkbox-compatibility, and there was already a suites file for it.  (Which just cats all of the files in /usr/share/checkbox-compatibility/tests from what I can see)
<fader_> Latest PPA version of everything
<cr3> fader_: ah, that's different then, the suites file does cat * which would basically concatenate two test definitions at once if you don't add a newline
<cr3> fader_: I could write a filter script to prevent that
<cr3> for now, caveat emptor
<fader_> cr3: It's nbd now that I know to do it but it confused the heck out of me until I figured it out.
<fader_> :)
<fader_> For reference, doing something like:
<fader_> description:
<fader_>  Blah blah blah
<fader_>  .
<fader_>  $output
<fader_>  Blah blah blah
<cr3> error reporting could also be improved instead of showing a stack trace
<fader_> Segfaults really nicely :)
<fader_> I can file a bug on that one though
<cr3> fader_: yeah, against checkbox please
<fader_> cr3: Rodney Wilcox.
<cr3> jcollado: hey dude, I thought you were only back next week!
<jcollado> cr3: Hi. No, but everybody is asking me the same question. Next time I'll have to take a couple of extra days (he, he)
<fader_> jcollado: You just missed us all so much you had to come back early :)
<jcollado> fader_: More or less (he, he).
<cr3> fader_, schwuk, eeejay: how do we do this call together?
<cr3> irc perhaps, in #ubuntu-foo?
<fader_> cr3: That might be the best way
<cr3> excellent, so I can let my script go wild
<cr3> mathben: hi there!
<mathben> hello Marc :p!
#ubuntu-testing 2009-07-31
<asac> hey anyone has a VMs with fresh hardy/intrepid/jaunty installs ?
<asac> we need to do https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/SecurityNotes/Nss3.12.3
<asac> http://identi.ca/notice/7312246
<cr3> eeejay: hey dude, everything going well with the cgi script to reboot installed virtual machines?
<cr3> eeejay: by the way, when you come back, it seems that the evolution inspector (or somesuch) suite is stalling on karmic
<ian_brasil> hi
<ian_brasil> is this doc https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Testing/Automation/Mago/NewApplications
<ian_brasil> still valid to add an application to mago
<ian_brasil> i assume mago is the default for testing applications on ubuntu?
<cr3> ian_brasil: eeejay and ara would be the best people to ask, eeejay should be available shortly
<ian_brasil> i see jcollado has a unr branch so it looks like i am working with the correct fraemwork
<jcollado> ian_brasil: Yes, I have one unr branch, but the unr specific stuff hasn't been maintained for some time now
 * jcollado is looking into the wiki page
<jcollado> ian_brasil: That wiki page seems a little outdated
<jcollado> ian_brasil: The ubuntu_constans module no longer exists
<jcollado> ian_brasil: and it's not needed to pass the window name to the init method
<ian_brasil> jcollado, i thought so..i have an app i want to test ..i just create a folder in the mago root and in it put a .py and an xml file
<jcollado> ian_brasil: I think there's another wiki page with the up-to-date information. Let me have a look.
<ian_brasil> jcollado, thx
<jcollado> ian_brasil: The equivalent page to the one you were looking is: http://mago.ubuntu.com/Documentation/GettingStarted/AddNewApplications
<jcollado> ian_brasil: However, I see that the ubuntu_constants module is also used
<jcollado> ian_brasil: I'll try to get that updated
<jcollado> ian_brasil: Anyway, if you remove that extra argument you shouldn't have any problem
<jcollado> ian_brasil: Please let me know if that doesn't solve your problem
<ian_brasil> jcollado, thx for that
<jcollado> ian_brasil: Welcome. In case nobody is available on irc later, you can also send an e-mail to the desktop-testing-list, please refer to http://mail.gnome.org/mailman/listinfo/desktop-testing-list to subscribe.
<ian_brasil> ok
<cr3> eeejay: you around?
<davmor2> fader_: how's things usa side dude?
<fader_> davmor2: Cloudy and grey.  How's life in the Old Country?
<davmor2> pretty much the same :)
<davmor2> oh only with rain thrown in for good measure :)
<fader_> Heh
<fader_> We had that earlier
<davmor3> hey fader_ send me a smile please
<fader_> davmor3: :)
<fader_> davmor3: :-) :( :-( :'(
<davmor3> see that works in ubuntu but not on foresight weird
<davmor3> :)
<davmor3> >:-)
<davmor2> however the quit comment work in foresight but not in ubuntu
<davmor2> meh
<davmor2> thanks fader_
<fader_> davmor2: I'm here for you, dude
<davmor2> fader_: have you tried out epiphany-webkit?  It's really weird.  It's seems faster than gecko but at the same time it adds all the effects missing from things like planet.ubuntu.com so it looks completely different
<fader_> davmor2: I tried it way back in the day, but probably not for ~1.5 years or so
<davmor2> fader_: it's a lot more usable now :)
<davmor2> the only thing that is peeing me off is they got rid of the seahorse extension so you can't encrypt or sign webmail using it now :(
<fader_> :(
<davmor2> I'm trying to track down an irc channel to ask about it on :)
<davmor2> fader_: http://www.davmor2.co.uk/wkpu.png and http://www.davmor2.co.uk/ffpu.png
<fader_> davmor2: Subtle, but yeah I see the differences
<davmor2> fader_: It's ever so strange if your used to one thing and then see something slightly different yet the same
<fader_> That's why I have facial reconstructive surgery every three years.
<fader_> Er, wait -- what were we talking about?
<davmor2> fader_: the other thing as well which I think I like is the fact the site entry bar scrolls across to show how complete the page is
<davmor2> my god fader_ don't try foresight.  It had about 15 updates to do and it's been 28 minutes and still hasn't finished.  It doesn't take this long to upgrade from jaunty to karmic
<fader_> davmor2: Heh, maybe we need to implement random waits during dist-upgrade so people think it's working harder.
<davmor2> fader_: I wouldn't mind but I can only describe the system as stationary at present the disk io is so bad
<fader_> davmor2: Unfortunately I get that with USB access in Ubuntu
<fader_> It might just be my flaky laptop though :)
<davmor2> drive isn't even flashing the lights on permanent
<davmor2> fader_: There no system monitor, 1.4gig of install dvd and no gnome system monitor
<fader_> Hehe
<fader_> 'top' ought to be good enough for anybody
<davmor2> fader_: OMG!!!!!!!!  in a machine designed for vista home premium (admittedly only 1 gig of ram so not sure how that works) conary backend is using 78.5-85 meg of ram
<davmor2> fader_: apt-get/dpkg in comparison 1.1 meg
<fader_> davmor2: Hehe nice :)
 * davmor2 gives in waiting for this fsckin' thing to finish updating
#ubuntu-testing 2009-08-01
<davmor3> hello all
<davmor3> >:-)
<sd6> Hi everyone  I am from Morocco I wan join the ubuntu testing them how !!
<ian_brasil> hi.. what is there a mago command to take a screenshot
<ian_brasil> oops ...sorry for the dumb question..use ldtp right
#ubuntu-testing 2010-08-02
<davmor2> morning all
<Tux43> Hello, I have an Acer Aspire 3810TZ and my microphone doesn't work on 10.4 or 10.10.
<fader_> Tux43: You'll probably have better luck asking in #ubuntu (or #ubuntu+1 for 10.10) -- this channel is for coordinating testing and test development for upcoming releases
<fader_> Everybody is focused on getting ready for the next alpha right now and aren't likely to be talking here for a while :)
<Tux43> fader_: Thanks
<charlie-tca> anyone tried the 386 alternate image today? xubuntu seems to be broken
<charlie-tca> no kernel found in defined APT sources - xubuntu alternate 386
<davmor2> charlie-tca: I think that there are issues today with the iso's
<charlie-tca> That would be right, according to this one
<charlie-tca> Okay, going shopping then.
 * charlie-tca thought he could get a jump start on testing, but apparently that is failing
<fader_> charlie-tca: Yeah, I'm with you there... got my ISOs all synced and everything and davmor2 rained on my parade :)
#ubuntu-testing 2010-08-03
<ara> morning!
<ara> persia, hello
<davmor2> morning ara I'll try a wubi install today if the iso's are working :)
<ara> davmor2, nice :)
<ara> davmor2, I still have to resync my images
<davmor2> ara: mine are still trundling along
<primes2h> Good morning ara.
<primes2h> :)
<ara> morning primes2h
<primes2h> ara: have you been at Guadec?
<davmor2> morning primes2h
<ara> primes2h, no, I couldn't
<primes2h> morning davmor2!
<primes2h> ara: have a look at this please, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClaudioArseni/TestCases
<primes2h> Do you think it's ok?
<ara> primes2h, can you please give me some background? are those testcases that you have updated?
<primes2h> ara: ah, sorry. yes, original testcases need to be updated http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/DesktopLiveSession . We had a chat some time ago about this, probably too much time ago. :)
<ara> primes2h, ah! ok, I remember now, let me check
<ara> primes2h, they look good to me, please, update the testcases wiki
<ara> primes2h, thanks!
<primes2h> ara: np, I'll do it early in the afternoon.
<ara> hey testers! the first images are now in the tracker
<davmor2> Yay!  Will try and break wubi in a few minutes
<ara> davmor2, the images that are up are alternate, not desktop
<davmor2> ara: I thought the one was une
<davmor2> ara: my bag netboot not netbook
 * ara reboots
<fader_> Yay, we have images today!
<ara> fader_, yes!
<ara> fader_, lots of fun!
<fader_> ara: Welcome back!
<ara> fader_, thanks :)
 * ara -> lunch
<fader_> Oh I see how it is.  I show up and ara leaves. :'(
<ara> fader_, we are ladyhawke and the wolf
<fader_> ara: Hehe I had to google that one :)
<davmor2> yo fader_
<fader_> davmor2: Hey dude
<fader_> davmor2: Broken the images today yet? :)
<davmor2> fader_: I don't know what you mean.  I've been to busy breaking other things ermm testing, testing other things
<fader_> Hehe
<davmor2> fader_: I'm hoping to get a wubi test under way as soon as resync has happened
<fader_> davmor2: Isn't wubi for Windows?  Do people even still use Windows?
<davmor2> fader_: yeah we should retire wubi and bring forth mubi right ;)
<fader_> Hehe
<davmor2> or would that be Ibuntu
 * fader_ sings the ISO syncing song.
<fader_> Sync sync sync
<fader_> Sync sync sync
<fader_> Sync your ISOs
<fader_> Sync your IIIIIIII-SOs!
<davmor2> fader_: that's not the version you sing when you're drunk........You're sober again aren't you
<fader_> davmor2: Sadly, yes... not at my house so I can't be as drunk at 0900 as normal :)
<davmor2> haha
<moustafa> good morning davmor2, marjo, ara
<davmor2> baguette moustafa
<moustafa> davmor2: Have you tried turning it off and on again?
<fader_> moustafa: What am I, chopped liver?
<fader_> :P
<moustafa> fader_ ! I didn't see you there
<davmor2> fader_: no chopped liver is important :P
 * fader_ sniffles.
<fader_> I'm taking my ISOs and going home!
<davmor2> fader_: but I don't want to feed you to the dogs down the road.  that's all they eat.
<moustafa> davmor2 : I was going to say something about how liver is considered a delicacy
<moustafa> Unless you live near davmor2, that is :P
<fader_> Hehe
<davmor2> fader_: On a plus side you're bringing a book reader to the sprint so you're far more import that chopped liver, at least till after the sprint ;)
<fader_> $beers_for_davmor2--;
<davmor2> fader_: you're only trying to buy beers for me cause you'll have to drink them as I don't ;)
<fader_> O:-)
<ara> morning charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> good morning, ara
<charlie-tca> Are we getting images today?
<charlie-tca> nm, I see they posted in the last hour or two
<ara> charlie-tca, yes, the firsts are appearing now in the tracker
<charlie-tca> Another go with qwest yesterday about my internet. Hopefully, I stay connected today.:(
<davmor2> ara: wubi is still busted.  Yes fader_ I broked it already on test numero uno
<fader_> Typical
 * charlie-tca thinks better to break it on the first test than the last
<fader_> True, but have you noticed it's always davmor2 who breaks things?
<charlie-tca> Well, someone has to... ;-)
<davmor2> fader_: that's cause I haz the big sledge hammer not like your sissy little toffee hammer
<davmor2> fader_: besides you're only jealous that I can break thing easier than you :P
<fader_> :P
<moustafa> Ahh the #ubuntu-testers chat: One of the few places where breaking things is a good thing :p
<moustafa> There should be a BYOH notice at the entrance
<charlie-tca> just borrow one from davmor2
<davmor2> moustafa: I carry spares for new members :)
<moustafa> davmor2: Obviously!  We need to encourage them to come back!
<fader_> moustafa: Careful, from experience I think he means he *uses* his spares on new members
<moustafa> fader_ I guess I should be thankful I was spared.  Maybe because I brought M'jolnir along :p
<davmor2> ara: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/600578
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 600578 in wubi "installer drops into grub shell after rebooting from windows. (affects: 1) (heat: 9)" [Undecided,New]
<ara> davmor2, thanks
<davmor2> ara I've added it to the tracker too
<ara> davmor2, I didn't doubt it :)
<davmor2> ara: I'm going to try one install on each variant to be surely as I get time through the day I'll try and fit in M-A tests too
<ara> davmor2, nice :)
<charlie-tca> xubuntu desktop is not on the tracker; is it intentional?
<fader_> Argh, launchpad timeouts when filing a bug *suck* >:o
<davmor2> fader_: manually filing?
<fader_> davmor2: Filling in the description using apport
<fader_> It went through on the second try, but it's frustrating
<davmor2> fader_: pick on the lp team for that then dude
<fader_> davmor2: Nah, it's easier to blame you
<fader_> :)
<davmor2> fader_: Well you can but your in my back yard soon ;)  muhahahahahaha!
 * fader_ breaks out his crystal ball.
<fader_> I see... respins in the future...
<davmor2> fader_: that's shockingly accurate for a novice in the art
<Riddell> new kubuntu alpha 3 candidate images up, added to tracker
<charlie-tca> hmm, I done all the testing I can for today. I will finish up Xubuntu tomorrow.
<Riddell> anyone know what the comments on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/4349/51 would mean?
<tgm4883> Riddell, I would assume that dls-002 and 003 don't work as expected?
<tgm4883> causing that error on shutdown/restart and logout
<tgm4883> unless you were asking about the bug, then I'm not sure what to do with that
<Riddell> what is dls-002
<tgm4883> Riddell, looks like there are test-cases  http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/DesktopLiveSession
<tgm4883> dls-002 being just a shutdown from the live disk
#ubuntu-testing 2010-08-04
<davmor2> morning all
<ara> morning davmor2
<hggdh> morning all
<hggdh> the server ISO is going through the third iteration, correct?
<ara> hggdh, that's what I heard, yes
 * ara -> lunch
<hggdh> ara, thank you
<zul> yes it should be available now
<hggdh> zul: great, thanks
<charlie-tca> xubuntu images tested done; now testing Ubuntu alternate images
 * ara hugs charlie-tca 
 * ara starts the "optional" test cases
 * hggdh enters hell while testing UEC
<hggdh> abandon hope, etc, etc
<bladernr> Hey... does anyone know if there's a way to use testdrive against local ISO copies instead of having it rsync every time?
<charlie-tca> I think so
<charlie-tca> copy /etc/testdriverc to ~/.testdriverc and change lines at about line 48
<charlie-tca> Comment "u = rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage"
<charlie-tca> add a new line starting with "u = " and the location you want it to use locally
<charlie-tca> This u = "file://mnt/whynot-maverick_meerkat-1010/xubuntu" lets it use my local downloaded iso
<charlie-tca> and since there are 4 iso images there, it even asks which one I want
<bladernr> charlie-tca:  yeah, I just pinged kirkland and he pointed out the glaringly obvious...
<davmor2> ara: so the wubi issue is across all the desktops
<ara> davmor2, do you know if they are they going to respin because of that?
<davmor2> ara: I wouldn't of thought so ev is debconf with a crap connection
<fader_> Howdy folks
 * fader_ starts syncing ISOs.
<davmor2> fader_: hello slacker where you been sciving off to?
<fader_> davmor2: Traveling... had some family issues that necessitated me going back home for a bit
<bladernr> hrmmm  are there special video settings necessary for KVM and Maverick?  Both my 64bit Kubuntu installs ran fine, but once I get logged in via KDM I get nothign but a blank white screen and a mouse pointer.
<ara> bladernr, it looks like a bug
<ara> bladernr, it should work out of the box
<ara> Riddell, ^ any idea?
 * ara takes a break before the IRC meeting
<bladernr> ara... I was wondering if it was that, or just me.  For A3 I'm trying to make the switch from Virtualbox to KVM
<Riddell> shouldn't be but it's always possible kwin's compositing doesn't work with it
<Riddell> bladernr: I take it gnome works ok?
<ara> Riddell, it works for me
<Riddell> bladernr: what happens if you press alt-f2 ?
<bladernr> Riddell:  I'm doing a Ubuntu install now to verify that.  My last two were Kubuntu Alternates so no GUI until after install...
<Riddell> i just did a alternate amd64 kubuntu install and it's fine, so it'll be something about the video driver usage probably
<bladernr> Riddell:  FWIW, the GNOME session on the Live CD works fine
<bladernr> Riddell:  That's what I thought.  Someone else did one of the kubuntu alternate tests earlier and didn't mention issues...
<bladernr> but as this is the first time I've really used KVM (I'm an old Xen guy) I'm learning by doing :/
<Riddell> the other possiblity is plasma crashing or not starting which is what the alt-f2 test is for
<Riddell> davmor2: hmm, I'm also getting the low video mode dialogue on live CD startup
<Riddell> although it then starts in perfectly good video mode with compositing
<davmor2> Riddell: How are you getting to that bit mine is just dropping into terminal
<Riddell> I just click OK a couple of times
 * davmor2 tries again
<Riddell> davmor2: no problem on an installed machine though
<davmor2> Riddell: resorted to typing startx to get it up and running again
<davmor2> Hey Riddell you know the Recent Devices icon will it not get confused with USB ?
<Riddell> with USB what?
<davmor2> Riddell: the icon used is very similar to the one for USB
<Riddell> with a USB socket? I wouldn't think so, one is a physical part of the computer and the other is an icon :)
<davmor2> Riddell: I was thinking more that it would only list what was connected via USB :D
<Riddell> maybe, I agree it's not ideal, but you get a large panel popping up when you insert anything (e.g. CD) so it's pretty obvious when you need it
<charlie-tca> I can not do the alternate image LTSP server installs; I don't have the setup for it
<Riddell> davmor2: ubuntu desktop CD is fine, I wonder if KDM is crashing
<bladernr> Riddell:  From our earlier discussion... alt-f2 does nothing.  alt-f3 DOES open a window menu, but I can't do anything with it (the VM seems VERY sluggish). GNOME worked perfectly
<bladernr> Riddell:  kubuntu amd64 in KVM ^^
<Riddell> bladernr: are you able to get to a linux terminal?
<Riddell> I'm curious to know if plasma is running
<bladernr> Riddell:  yep... plasma-desktop is running
<Riddell> bladernr: well that's weird
<Riddell> bladernr: what happens if you start another app?   export DISPLAY=:0; konsole
<Riddell> ?
<Riddell> davmor2: log is complaining about kdm timing out, I wonder if it's just sensitive to the CD being slow
<bladernr> Riddell:  ibus errors, the last one being "no connection to ibus-daemon"
<Riddell> davmor2: I reported bug 613574
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 613574 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "kdm times out on live cd (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613574
<Riddell> bladernr: that's fine, does it appear on the X server?
<bladernr> nope
<Riddell> curiouser and curiouser
<Riddell> bladernr: is it an installed system?
<bladernr> yes
<bladernr> installed via alt...  let me boot the regular kubuntu image and see what happens
<Riddell> bladernr: can you put this into ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc
<Riddell> [Compositing]
<Riddell> Enabled=false
<Riddell> see if that helps?
 * Riddell out for a bit
<bladernr> hrmmm yeah.
<bladernr> Riddell: with that, the KDM login box disappears after I log in, but the KDM background remains and I get no desktop at all...
<bladernr> Riddell:  just tried the kubuntu desktop live cd and I get the same thing
<fader_> bladernr: kubuntu alts are looking good for me under virtualbox
<bladernr> Riddell:  actually, with the live CD, I get the blank white screen/pointer, then it cycles to a KDM login, the login box disappears after a few seconds and nada
<bladernr> fader_:  yeah, I just HAD to go to KVM this week... but it only happens with KDE in KVM for me... Gnome is find
<bladernr> fine
<fader_> Hehe
<bladernr> sigh... I should have just stuck with VBox
<bladernr> Now I've gotta go disentangle all this KVM stuff out of my system because they can't coexist...
<bladernr> >:-(
<fader_> bladernr: IIRC you can just rmmod kvm and insmod whatever vbox's module is
<fader_> vboxdrv IIRC
<bladernr> hrmmm... I'll give that a shot...
<bladernr> yay, fader_ is my hero
<fader_> Aw, shucks.
<bladernr> still gonna rm -rf kvm though...
<bladernr> maybe...
<davmor2> Riddell: thanks I've subbed to it give me a ping when you think you have a fix for it and I'll try it out :)
<charlie-tca> bladernr: I have never been able to make KVM work for me. I still use VBox here
<bladernr> yeah, I'm moving back, have VBox running now...
<davmor2> bladernr: don't make fader_ head swell he has enough trouble getting through doors as it is
<bladernr> davmor2:  it's not his he.... oh... nevermind... ;-)
<charlie-tca> qa meeting time - #ubuntu-quality
<fader_> I have a minor bug here... kubuntu OEM mode doesn't display the desktop folder on first boot but does on subsequent boots.  (Before running oem-config)
<fader_> Any guesses as to where I should file that? :)
<fader_> I don't *think* it's a ubiquity thing...
<fader_> And in fact it's not, as it hits the installed user as well.  Weird.  Maybe this is expected behavior?
<KE1HA> Hello all. For ISO-testing, what bug-tag should we use if we need to submit a correction to the test-document?
<fader_> KE1HA: Just so I am clear on what you are asking, do you mean there is a mistake in the test case itself (rather than a bug in Ubuntu)?
<KE1HA> rrr Yes, there's a step that happens during install that does nto appear on the test document.
<KE1HA> In this particula case, ISO-Testing for KUB-ALT-AMD64, Debian-Installer Encrypted LVM Drive, Case ID: del-001, Im prompted for "Partition Disks" after step 8, but the test doc does not include the step. There's also a "Configure the Closk" step that is missing.
<fader_> KE1HA: To be honest the best thing to do is to edit that document and add the missing steps yourself :)
<fader_> KE1HA: It's on a wiki so you can create an account if you don't have one and modify the test case
<fader_> KE1HA: If you're not willing/able to do that then you would need to file a bug, but I'm not sure against what :/
<KE1HA> rr. Yes, I've ket a local version with the edits, but jsut wanted  to know how I shold go about gettign it updated. I should try editign the wiki I suppose. TNX fer the input.
<fader_> KE1HA: Great, thank you!
<fader_> I'll keep trying to figure out where to file a bug, just in case you're not able to update it :)
<KE1HA> I'm also posintg the observations in the test comments.
<KE1HA> This is kind of fun actually, first time I'vedone the ISO-testing.
<sbeattie> fader: qa website is probably the closest project.
<fader_> KE1HA: Excellent!  Thanks for helping out! :)
<fader_> sbeattie: Yeah, that's the project I was trying to find in launchpad, thanks!
<KE1HA> Next step is checkbox testing, will be a bit of a challange fer me on that one :-)
<fader_> I kept trying variations on "qa wiki" instead of "website" :/
<fader_> KE1HA: That one at least I can tell you to file bugs against the "checkbox" project ;)
<hggdh> KE1HA: was you had requested membership in the cug-control?
<hggdh> s/cug/bug/
<KE1HA> yes, I subniited a request to bug-squad, but not accepted yet.
<hggdh> bug-squad or bug-control? I have one pending for -control
<KE1HA> Hmm, Let me look.
<KE1HA> Bug-Squad .. maby should ahve been to bug-control ?
<KE1HA> as Im certainly not a code developer.
<hggdh> KE1HA (ke1ha) wants to be a member of Ubuntu Bug Control (...)
<hggdh> KE1HA: the point is you have to follow the requirements as in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl
<KE1HA> I just want to help with Bugs as best I can' but Im not a developer, which one should I have requested to join?
<hggdh> initially it should be bug-squad
<hggdh> bug-control requires experience on triaging
<KE1HA> I "think" I followed the requirments, but maybe not. Im in Launchpad, and subscribed to the mailing list, and have signed the COC.
<hggdh> you do (but not for bug-control). Please submit a request for bug-squad, and I will approve it
<hggdh> KE1HA: meanwhile, I am rejecting the request for -control; when you have some bugs under your belt, please reapply
<KE1HA> rr no problem, so to hep out with bugs I should join Bug-Squad ?
<hggdh> yes,please. This tells us you want to help
<hggdh> KE1HA: and: (1) you do not need to be a code developer to help; (2) THANK YOU for helping
<KE1HA> rr, TNX, I'll go read the req's and if I run into troubles, will pop back in for assistance.
<hggdh> KE1HA: the best place for triaging help is #ubuntu-bugs
<KE1HA> rr. TNX
<hggdh> welcome
<KE1HA> hggdh, I went to https://launchpad.net/~bugsquad  and asked to join, this is the cottrect sites yes ?
<hggdh> KE1HA: yes. we should receive an email in a few... let me check
<hggdh> KE1HA: done
<bladernr> anyone else seen the aubergine splash screen when booting Kubuntu ISOs? I've just booted the 32 bit one twice, and I got the aubergine color splash during boot (though it DOES boot the Kubuntu installer)
<bladernr> ^^ the screen that says Ubuntu with the blinky dots
<KE1HA> hggdh, TNX
<KE1HA> bladernr, yep, saw the same thing here with the Encrypted LVM install.
<bladernr> KE1HA:  ok... so I'm NOT going crazy (at least not today)
<KE1HA> LOL.. well if so, we both are :-)
<bladernr> that or we're both having the same delusion
<bladernr> heh
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu's splash takes over for everybody, even xubuntu
<KE1HA> I wish it wouldn't, it's crashing my D400 i855 chipset.
<charlie-tca> https://launchpad.net/bugs/613034
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 613034 in xubuntu-artwork (Ubuntu) "Xubuntu splash screen is showing Ubuntu 10.10 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<charlie-tca> I had it against plymouth, but the devs decided it is not plymouth doing it
<KE1HA> charlie-tca, I dont know what it is that's crashing mine D400. I tried all the i8xx work-arounds, to no avail.
<charlie-tca> That one is harder to give answers to
<KE1HA> I got the installer to at least go through, but then on re-boot, no joy. Will keep plugging away at it.
<charlie-tca> hmm
<charlie-tca> Well, I done all the testing I can do today. Good luck with the rest :-)
<KE1HA> Yep, have a few more to complete. back to it now.
<KE1HA> Question, when doing an OEM install, during the Username / Pssword section, does the system default to username=OEM? as it passed this section and went stright to "enter PW / Confirm PW"
<KE1HA> NVM found the answer, it does mand the initial user OEM but it's skipping the option to Encrypt the home direcoty. I suppose that's logical.
<KE1HA> make*
<fader_> KE1HA: Yep, you're seeing expected behavior on the OEM setup
<fader_> Which as you say is logical, since it's a temporary user that will be removed when the install is completed by the end user
<KE1HA> fader_, one thing Im not seeing, once rebooted, in the top-left-corner is the Tool-Box, and Im not find a way to switch to a temporary user to prepare for oem shipment.
<fader_> KE1HA: You shouldn't need to switch users... it should log you in as the oem user automatically
<fader_> There should be an icon that says something like "prepare for shipping to end user"
<KE1HA> fader_, Ahh, ok, was following the test do. Also, after doing the prepare for install, should it go back to the Install screen?
<fader_> KE1HA: No, I believe at that point it should just act as a normal desktop until you reboot
<fader_> After you reboot it should present you with the user setup questions
<fader_> KE1HA: If the test case is not correct this is another one that will need updating :)
<KE1HA> fader_, rr, it's put me back at the Install screen, which is explained in the Test-Doc. Will follow this trhough and see where it leads. RR on another updae to the test-Doc :-)
<fader_> KE1HA: Okay, I could be wrong as I was going from (old) memory :)
<KE1HA> rr. no worres. Will see where it goes.
 * fader_ gives up for a while and goes to find some food.
<fader_> Ciao!
<KE1HA> Question: What is the fiffrence between: Alternate OEM Install and Desktop OEM Install (Ubiquity) ?
#ubuntu-testing 2010-08-05
<KE1HA> fader_, If your back, the thing I needed to do was open a terminal window, then "sudo oem-config-prepare". Then on reboot, it prompted me to enter my "normal / real owner info. Pretty slick actually, however, the test-Doc definately needs work.
<bladernr> FYI, Kubuntu DVD d-i install failed earlier because the installer couldn't find any kernels...
<bladernr> I found this same bug in Lucid and I think it was due to a bad config file, but I don't remember now...
 * bladernr really should be in bed now...
<ara> good morning
<KE1HA> Is there a Wiki for the ubuntu-qa-tools ?
<KE1HA> NVM .. RTFM worked :-)
 * ara -> lunch
<fader_> Howdy folks
<davmor2> fader_: Yo dude wassup and Respec in an 80's stylee
<fader_> davmor2: I agree with your carefully considered opinions.
<davmor2> fader_: Peace out maaaaannnn...
<bladernr> ara:  on ISO tracker, the "delete result" button is a great thing, but it needs a "Are you sure" dialog too... I just accidentally deleted a result that had lots of notes and 4 bugs attached :(
<ara> bladernr, oops, sorry to hear that
<davmor2> bladernr: muppet ;)
<bladernr> fixed now.... by the way, those of you running Kubuntu tests in VBox: are you getting plasma-netbook or plasma-desktop?
<bladernr> I just got netbook during the OEM install via DVD for AMD64
<davmor2> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> bladernr: what does laptop-detect && echo $?  give you ?
<bladernr> too late... already moved on to a new test case/install :(
<Riddell> bladernr: well on any vbox instance it should be the same
<Riddell> laptop-detect; echo $?   rather
<bladernr> I'm doing another Kubuntu install though, if it happens with this one, I'll check and let you know
<Riddell> it should only boot netbook if it's a laptop, screen height is < 700 and there's no CD drive
<bladernr> Other Kubuntu installs I've done in VBox though have given me the desktop env
<bladernr> this one's almost done, I think, so I'll have an answer for you in a few minutes.
<davmor2> Riddell: it might be triggered by OEM you know how it does funny things to installs ;)
<Riddell> can't think why it would
<davmor2> Riddell: Would it annoy you, if so that might be it right there :D
<Riddell> OEM is like that indeed
<bladernr> Riddell:  ok, so my plain Kubuntu install from DVD gave me desktop... I'll redo OEM and verify
<Riddell> that's strange
<Riddell> bladernr: what's the output of laptop-detect?
<Riddell> bladernr: also, you're not having the same problems as you had yesterday with kubuntu?
<bladernr> laptop-detect returns a 0
<bladernr> and no, yesterday was a KVM issue, I believe... switched back to VirtualBox which has never given me problems
<bladernr> Riddell:  ^^
<Riddell> bladernr: ok two more commands for you
<Riddell> xdpyinfo | grep dimensions | awk '{print $2}' | sed s,.*x,,
<bladernr> weird: laptop-detect -v tells me that we're on a laptop because it found ACPI batteries
<Riddell> lshal | grep "storage.drive_type = 'cdrom'" | awk '{print $3}' | sed "s,',," | sed "s,',,"
<bladernr> the first one says 600, the second one says cdrom
<Riddell> so that last one will stop it running as netbook
<Riddell> I wonder why it didn't on your OEM install
<Riddell> (don't spend too much time on it though, it's not a vital question)
<bladernr> Dunno, I was going to redo the OEM just to check all that again and see if there IS a difference
<bladernr> need anything else from this one before I shut it down?
<Riddell> no, thanks bladernr
<bladernr> Riddell:  On a fresh OEM install: laptop-detect = 0 (and says ACPI batteries found)
<Riddell> bladernr: and the CD one?
<bladernr> Riddell:  xdpyinfo says 600
<bladernr> Riddell:  says cdrom
<Riddell> bladernr: but it starts netbook?
<bladernr> so exactly the same output and yes, starting netbook
<Riddell> that's weird
<bladernr> thinking back on the other Kubuntu tests I've done since yesterday, i'm reasonably sure that it's only the OEM installs I'm seeing netbook appear on
<Riddell> what does   echo KDEDIRS   give you?
<bladernr> /usr/share/kbuntu-netbook-default-settings/:/usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default
<Riddell> bladernr: ok thanks, could you report a bug on kdebase-workspace milestoned for beta and tagged "kubuntu"
<bladernr> roger that
<bladernr> Riddell:  bug 613879 bagged and tagged
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 613879 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "Maverick A3 Kubuntu OEM install is installing netbook instead of desktop (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613879
<bladernr> Riddell: FYI, just did a 32bit Kubuntu OEM install and did NOT see this issue... the only difference between the 32bit and 64bit VMs is 32bit has an IDE disk and 64bit has SATA (simulated)
<Riddell> bladernr: now that's strange
<bladernr> strange is my middle name
<bladernr> I guess the next thing to try will be 32bit OEM install on my 64bit VM just to be double sure, but that'll have to wait until I give some other test cases some love
<davmor2> hey guys does une work in vbox
<fader_> davmor2: It should
<davmor2> fader_: So you don't know then ;)
<fader_> davmor2: Why don't you try it and see? :)
<fader_> davmor2: I've done it in the past
<davmor2> fader_: I got enough stuff on my system as it is thanks :P
<fader_> Bah
 * fader_ knows for a fact that davmor2 has multiple systems.
<bladernr> davmor2:  not sure about UNE, but Kubuntu-netbook works in vbox (even when it's not supposed to be there ;-) )
<davmor2> bladernr: une is on a 3d interface where as kne is on an accelerated 2d one
<bladernr> vbox doesn't allow 2d accelerated in non-windwos OSs (at least Oracle VBox doesnt))
<bladernr> errr... windows even
<bladernr> hrmmm... maybe after adding vbox extensions...
<davmor2> bladernr: 2d or 3d
<bladernr> ack
<davmor2> 2d just uses the standard driver
<fader_> davmor2: Ah, you're talking about unity which uses clutter, right?
<davmor2> fader_: yeap
<fader_> davmor2: Okay, I haven't tried that ;)
<davmor2> fader_: which in turn requires 3d
<fader_> Yep
<davmor2> fader_: I had it on my netbook but it died
<davmor2> fader_: makes a nice paperweight thought
#ubuntu-testing 2010-08-06
<ara> morning!
<ara> Hello! Anyone up to help with a new desktop testing project?
<KE1HA> sure, what it is, I just built a new box and need to test VirtualBox.
<ara> KE1HA, we are planning to create a desktop testing program, to test the desktop applicaitons
<ara> before we set it up, we need to review the testcases
<ara> they are here: http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Applications
<ara> we need to review them, and have a list of those test cases that are still relevant
<KE1HA> Boy howdy, I ran into a bunch of tests than needed work this week. What Apps you need testing ? Im DL-ing several ISO at the moment.
<KE1HA> NVM,. was too slow on the KB will go look.
<ara> well, in the future we want to test as much as possible, but, for the moment, and as we want to release the program ASAP, we will just clean some of them
<KE1HA> Any particular one need the most or just start at the top?  These against the Lucid Distro ?
<KE1HA> Oh I see, had t scroll down, there's other Disto's there. got it, will have a read. Where you want us to post the responses ?
<ara> this is for Maverick release
<ara> what I need right now it is to review the testcases to see if they are relevant to Maverick
<ara> not to run the tests
<KE1HA> Ahh, Ok, Im downloading the Current Version of ALT and Desktop for UB, KUB & XUB right now.
<ara> when the program starts (later today or Monday) then I will need results
<KE1HA> Where do we send them or do you want us to edit directly ?
<ara> KE1HA, you can send them directly to my mail box: ara AT ubuntu DOT com
<ara> with the list of what you found useful to test and the URLs
<ara> thanks!
<KE1HA> Ok, I should be able to get through a fair few tomorrow (MST), as I'm done testing all the ISO that needed testing fer the moment.
<KE1HA> Gonna sen you a mail just to get you in Yahoo. mine is ke1ha AT yahoo.com
<ara> cool!
<KE1HA> I like QA, was my pet-peev in the Semiconductor Industry :-)
<KE1HA> Cool, I'm glad OpenPGP worked, as I forgot my PW :-)
<notlistening> HI i am getting an upgrade issue on 10.10 a3
<notlistening> a 403 forbidden on glib2.0
<notlistening> when running a apt-get upgrade
<notlistening> Where can i report all my finding there seems to be a lot of issues
<KE1HA> notlistening, on the test page your using to go though, there's a bug link at the bottom of each section. I use a gedit notepad to make comments on then fill in the bugs or whatever and use the responce comment box as well.
<notlistening> thanks will tkae a look
<davmor2> morning all
<yofel> notlistening: the glib update was blacklisted, see bug 614240
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 614240 in glib2.0 (Debian) (and 1 other project) "libglib2.0-0 2.25.12-1ubuntu1 failed to install: *** buffer overflow detected ***: /usr/lib/glib-2.0/gio-querymodules terminated (affects: 15) (dups: 2) (heat: 94)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614240
<davmor2> fader_: baguette
<fader_> davmor2: Foux da fa fa
<davmor2> fader_: Hon he hon
<davmor2> fader_: I haven't had to shell out for a new laptop/netbook  I fixored my broked one some how :)
<fader_> davmor2: Nice!
<fader_> davmor2: Now you have the money to buy me more hardware!
<ara> morning fader_
<davmor2> fader_: I'm assuming it was a lose connection and when I stripped the board down it's reconnected.  So I gave it a heat in the airing cupboard now it seems to be fine :)
<ara> Desktop testing team announced: http://ubuntutesting.wordpress.com/2010/08/06/desktop-testing-team/
<ara> please join us!
<alourie> hello
#ubuntu-testing 2010-08-08
<alourie> good morning
#ubuntu-testing 2011-08-01
<Daviey> jibel: Have you had a chance to smoketest the alternate/server installation today?
<jibel> Daviey, alternate is broken, desktop build failed -> no desktop. Server looks good but I'll check manually
<Daviey> jibel: Thanks!
<Daviey> jibel: I probably need to work with you, or someone on your team, to rip out the UEC test cases
<jibel> Daviey, sure. Tell me your needs and I'll tell you if there is something I can do.
<jibel> oh, I found a release critical bug in the debian installer.
<jibel> If the user enters a wrong password confirmation, the background changes from purple to blue !
<charlie-tca> That's nothing, everytime you boot the Xubuntu Desktop image now, you get a different color at lightdm login screen
<Daviey> jibel: eeeeek!
<Daviey> jibel: we'll get our UI engineer on that straight away.
<Daviey> jibel: Well UEC (eucalyptus & co) is no longer on the cd (and should hopefully be in universe by A3 release)
<Daviey> This means that all the UEC test cases do not need testing.
<Daviey> so it's really a slash and burn.
<Daviey> But for the next milestone, there will be other things to test.. but won't be on the ISO for A3
<jibel> Daviey, Ok, so I remove UEC install (minimal topology)	http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/ServerUECTopology1 from the test plan
<jibel> Daviey, And you'll update the wiki for B1
<Daviey> jibel: yeah, the stuff to replace it with will be largely be Orchestra deployment.
<Daviey> So a cobbler server, and check registraion and it instals.
<Daviey> but we have some time to crack out suitable tests for that
<hggdh> Daviey: no openstack testing?
<Daviey> hggdh: well, ideally - the cobbler deployment is a pre-requiste.
<Daviey> I think really it'll have to be tested in the DC, rather than in vm's/spare hardware.
<Daviey> which makes the barrier for contribution higher.
<hggdh> yeah
<hggdh> well
<hggdh> sort of
<hggdh> this will be a mix, where cobbler is both being tested *and* testing
<Daviey> well yes.. i guess. cobbler will still need manual installation to test it, rather than just a preseed
<Daviey> but when it's testing something else, it can be preseeded
<hggdh> yes. Is there preseed support for cobbler install?
<Daviey> TBH, i hope we get more contributions in developing the testing framework.. that is a good area people can contribute.
<Daviey> hggdh: not for A3, but for B1 there will be
<hggdh> k
<Daviey> well i'm sure you could get it to work for A3.. but we are not expecting it to be tested.
<Daviey> (still in universe aswell)
<hggdh> oh
<hggdh> yeah, this might be a blocker
<hggdh> but there is an udeb being written, right?
<Daviey> TODO :)
<hggdh> LOL
<hggdh> hum
<Daviey> hggdh: fancy helping? :)
<hggdh> Daviey: I was considering it, yeah
<Daviey> grooooovy!
<jibel> Daviey, server images are ok.
<Daviey> jibel: *r* *o* *c* *k* *i* *n* *g*
<Daviey> thanks
<jibel> :)
<davmor2> Daviey: your spelling is atrocious sir there are no stars in ROCKING!!!!!! ;)
<Daviey> davmor2: you need a new dictionary. :)
<davmor2> Daviey: haha :)
<skaet> A3 soft freeze is now in effect,   images will start going up as they emerge from the builder.
<NCommander> Hey all, first set of ISOs fresh off the press
<xdatap1> hi jibel_ , still awake?
<jibel_> Hey xdatap1 , sort of, how are you ?
<xdatap1> jibel_, I'm fine thanks
<xdatap1> jibel_, just to let you know that the iso link in the tracker still point to the lucid images
<xdatap1> jibel_, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/info/6093
<xdatap1> jibel_, sorry to deliver always this kind of news :)
<jibel_> xdatap1, urgh. give me time to find a system with the right access. I'm fixing that right now.
<jibel_> xdatap1, thanks for noticing it.
<jibel_> xdatap1, I must not be totally awake then :)
<xdatap1> jibel_, :)
<xdatap1> jibel_, I'm leaving. Good work and good night!
<charlie-tca> jibel_: accessibible installs are still broken
<charlie-tca> All the pieces are not quite ready yet
<charlie-tca> They won't be in until after alpha3
#ubuntu-testing 2011-08-02
<jibel> Good morning
<jibel> edubuntu, kubuntu (excepted dvd), kubuntu mobile, mythbuntu, ubuntuu-server and ubuntu studio posted to the tracker
<brendand> hey jibel
<brendand> is the alpha3 testing starting soon?
<jibel> Ubuntu Desktop and Alternate posted to the tracker
<jibel> brendand, good morning. It is started. 20110802 builds are the first good candidates.
<jibel> netboot posted to the tracker
<brendand> jibel - have you tried the alpha3 desktop image yet?
<jibel> brendand, yes, but not manually. Anything wrong with the images ?
<brendand> jibel - well, in the install i have done compiz is just crashing at startup
<brendand> will try unity2d now
<jibel> brendand, did you filed a bug ?
<brendand> about to
<brendand> here's something to start with
<brendand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/819727
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 819727 in compiz (Ubuntu) "[Intel 945GME] Compiz crashes on startup (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<brendand> have to get more info
<brendand> can't seem to get a wifi connection on this netbook now either
<jibel> thanks. I'll try to reproduce. Does it crashes on a live session ?
<brendand> haven't checked
<jibel> xubuntu desktop|alternate 20110802 posted
<jibel> brendand, could you check, please ?
<brendand> it appears live also crashes
<brendand> or at least the desktop is not appearing
<jibel> brendand, bug 819739, looks like your problem ? I also get the problem on a netbook with an intel pineview graphics card
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 819739 in nux (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in nux::IOpenGLVertexShader::IOpenGLVertexShader() (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/819739
<brendand> perhpas
<brendand> perhaps
<jibel> stgraber, ping
<stgraber> jibel: pong
<jibel> stgraber, good morning. are you allowed to change the topic of this channel to "Currently testing Oneiric Alpha 3 candidates | http://qa.ubuntu.com/testing/iso-testing/ | http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com"
* stgraber changed the topic of #ubuntu-testing to: Currently testing Oneiric Alpha 3 candidates | http://qa.ubuntu.com/testing/iso-testing/ | http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<stgraber> apparently yes :)
<jibel> stgraber, thank you :)
<stgraber> 13:11 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- Flags +votsriRfA were set on jibel in #ubuntu-testing.
<stgraber> so you should be able to do it too now :)
<jibel> stgraber, such a high privilege :) Thanks again
<charlie-tca> Good morning
<jrwren> Hello, I'm trying 11.10 via KVM (using testdrive) and the KB stops responding in the installer when I get to the "Who Are You?/create a user" step. known problem? any workarounds?
<jibel> good morning charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Francesco here?
<nagappan> hi cr3
<nagappan> cr3, how are you doing ?
<nagappan> how do I change theme in Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<nagappan> In 11.04 Control Center -> Appearance, we can change it
<nagappan> but I could not find it in 11.10
<nagappan> any suggestion ?
<nagappan> hi pace_t_zulu
<nagappan> sorry the above message to patrickmw :-)
<cr3> nagappan: hi there, long time no speak!
<nagappan> cr3, ya :-)
<nagappan> cr3, busy with other task
<nagappan> cr3, also my Ubuntu box doesn't work well with 11.04 NVidia driver
<cr3> nagappan: fun! :)
<nagappan> cr3, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/752445
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 752445 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (openSUSE) (and 1 other project) "Intermittent white window contents when maximizing/switching windows (affects: 52) (dups: 3) (heat: 291)" [Undecided,New]
<nagappan> cr3, anyways
<nagappan> cr3, do you have some suggestion for "In 11.04 Control Center -> Appearance, we can change it"
<nagappan> cr3, to do that in 11.10 ?
<cr3> nagappan: sorry, no clue. I'd suggest you try to ping tseliot
<nagappan> cr3, okay
<patrickmw> nagappan, sorry I didn't get your message
<nagappan> patrickmw, If I need to change the theme in Ubuntu 11.10, how do I do that ?
<patrickmw> nagappan, I actually don't know.  I haven't been working with Oneiric on the desktop/gui side of things.  hggdh or jibel will know :)
<nagappan> patrickmw, okay :-)
<hggdh> nagappan: IDK, and I have just returned to Natty, so cannot check. But it should be under the login/out indicator, "System Settings"
<nagappan> hggdh, I tried that, nothing exist under that
<hggdh> well, then this is it from me...
<skaet> hiya,  just a head's up we're respinning the ubuntu images to pick up the desktop updates/bug fixes from today.   images will be posted as they come off the builds.
<jibel> nagappan, Hey, hope you are well.
<jibel> nagappan, you can change themes, fonts and such things with gnome-tweak-tool, it is in universe
<nagappan> jibel, yes, thanks :-)
<nagappan> jibel, sure, let me check
<nagappan> jibel, I tried now, but changing the theme doesn't get any effect
<nagappan> jibel, I have all the updates till today
<jibel> nagappan, IDK if there's a UI way then. You'll possibly need GTK3 compatible themes too.
<nagappan> jibel, ok
<skaet> jibel, all;  Ubuntu Alternate 20110802.1 now posted (i386, amd64, amd64+mac, powerpc)
<jibel> skaet, thanks. How long before desktop ?
<skaet> jibel, its on the builders now
<jibel> ack
<skaet> should be next out
<skaet> ubuntu desktop 20110802.1 now published (i386, amd64,  amd64+mac, powerpc)
<skaet> now posted
<patdk-wk> is server being respun?
<jibel> patdk-wk, yes
<jibel> anyone has been able to start ubiquity from a live session with latest desktop ?
<bdmurray> jibel: see bug 819624
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 819624 in casper (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 1 other project) "casper doesn't configure autologin for lightdm properly (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/819624
<jibel> bdmurray, dup of bug 819609
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 819609 in lightdm (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 3 other projects) "Oneiric live CD boots to login screen (affects: 7) (dups: 1) (heat: 40)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/819609
<jibel> bdmurray, do you think it is linked to bug 820036?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 820036 in casper (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 1 other project) "User can not start ubiquity from a live session (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820036
<bdmurray> jibel: yes
<jibel> bdmurray, 820036 is invalid, I was logged as guest (against my will of course)
<skaet> ubuntu DVD 20110802.1 posted
#ubuntu-testing 2011-08-03
<skaet> Edubuntu DVD 20110802.1 posted
<skaet> Xubuntu alternate 20110802.1 posted (i386, amd64)
<NCommander> skaet: 20110802.1?,
<NCommander> Xubuntu desktop 20110803 posted (i386, amd64)
<charlie-tca> Woot!
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<NCommander> charlie-tca: poke meif you need any more respins, I'll be on most of the evening
<charlie-tca> Okay, will do. Thanks
<skaet> NCommander,  yeah it finished 6 minutes before midnight UTC
<NCommander> skaet: ah, k
<charlie-tca> I would hope not to respin again.
 * GrueMaster calls it a night, armel-desktop images or not.
<GrueMaster> Gotta have something to do tomorrow.  :P
<charlie-tca> starting mine now, will run one test per image tonight, to make sure they work
<NCommander> Kubuntu images are up
<NCommander> (DVD images are still building)
<charlie-tca> NCommander: I have a fail to build log on that last alternate run. Is it a mistake? I seem to have both images.
<charlie-tca> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/xubuntu/oneiric/daily-20110803.log
<NCommander> charlie-tca: I killed it cause I ran it by accident
<NCommander> which generated a failure
<charlie-tca> Okay
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<charlie-tca> hm, maybe I am too tired. Xubuntu alternate 64bit encrypted install fails to restart the monitor
<charlie-tca> during the boot, the monitor shuts down and doesn't come back.
<charlie-tca> probably hardware messing me up again
<NCommander> kubuntu dvd posted
<NCommander> Completing the ubuntu and ubuntu-server preinstalls now from the buildd explosion earlier tonight
<NCommander> Ubuntu ARM preinstalls are up
<mvo> good morning! has anyone else seen a conffile prompt during the upgrade form natty to oneiric? in base-files for /etc/update-motd.d/00-header ?
<jibel> mvo, good morning, I did.
<mvo> great, thanks jibel, I will file a bug and look into it then
<xdatap1> jibel, morning
<charlie-tca> both Xubuntu desktop images fail to work
<charlie-tca> Install gets stuck at "Configuring target system... "  on both hardware and VBox
<jibel> charlie-tca, good morning
<jibel> charlie-tca, probably bug 820284
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 820284 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 3 other projects) "Oneiric DVD 20110802.1 i386 failed to install: /usr/lib/ubiquity/target-config/30accessibility: 41: log_end_msg: not found (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820284
<charlie-tca> um, not so good, but good morning
<charlie-tca> so, got to respin?
<hggdh> good morning charlie-tca and jibel
<charlie-tca> good morning, hggdh
<jibel> charlie-tca, yeah, we need the automatic live session login fix in.
<jibel> good morning hggdh
<charlie-tca> jibel: we have one?
<jibel> stgraber uploaded a fix yesterday. that will fix the problem for derivatives that doesn't ship lighdm.conf
<charlie-tca> Wouldn't that have made my spins last night, since I was last
<charlie-tca> maybe not, I don't have autologin for live sessions
<fader_> charlie-tca: Sorry, are you saying that xubuntu did not get the fix for bug 820284 in the current spins?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 820284 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 3 other projects) "Oneiric DVD 20110802.1 i386 failed to install: /usr/lib/ubiquity/target-config/30accessibility: 41: log_end_msg: not found (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820284
<fader_> I think I'm seeing the same thing on amd64, though I get one more message in the log past the noted one
<charlie-tca> I tried in vbox a couple of minutes ago, and it is still stuck. That bug was fixed about 1 hour ago, and my images are from last night
<charlie-tca> fader_: since those are images from 12 hours ago, I don't think the fix is in them.
<fader_> charlie-tca: Ack, thanks.  I'll not try again then as I'm seeing the same thing in the xubuntu desktop amd64 image
<charlie-tca> Well, that's three of us then
<charlie-tca> I have another tester that tried the i386 image and did not put it on the tracker
<fader_> Out of curiosity, are you seeing anything like bug 820361?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 820361 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) ""Install Now" accelerator placed before any letters (dup-of: 811642)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820361
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 811642 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) ""_Install Now" text shown (affects: 4) (dups: 2) (heat: 24)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/811642
<fader_> Ah, heh
<fader_> Okay, it got duped, so I guess other people saw it
 * fader_ fails at searching launchpad.
<charlie-tca> TBH, I haven't looked that close. I am more concerned about just getting things to install
<charlie-tca> These are the first images I have gotten with a live session that works.
<fader_> Well, that's progress at least :)
<jibel> fader_, you're seeing 820284 on ubuntu desktop amd64 or xubuntu ?
<fader_> jibel: xubuntu desktop amd64
<charlie-tca> me is not going crazy afterall.
<fader_> Well, let's not be hasty
<fader_> ;)
<jibel> fader_, ok thanks, strangely I don't get it on Ubuntu Desktop only DVD i386 but that should affect all desktop images.
<davmor2> charlie-tca: promise fader_ pie and he'll do all your testing after fixing all the issues ;)
<fader_> jibel: Based on the bug and what charlie-tca said, it looks like it got fixed after the xubuntu images were built
<fader_> Not sure when the other desktop images were built though
<fader_> davmor2: WHERE IS PIE
<davmor2> fader_: In my tummy mmmmmm pie
<jibel> fader_, desktop images were built before the fix.
<fader_> Hmm
<fader_> jibel: I have not tried non-xubuntu images yet; would it be useful for me to try an ubuntu desktop image on this hardware?
<charlie-tca> hm, Ubuntu dvd and Xubuntu were run after the caspar fix last night. Ubuntu desktop was run before it
<charlie-tca> jibel: I am still getting fails when running encrypted lvm install with two drives on real hardware
<jibel> fader_, no, other testers have installed ubuntu desktop successfully. thanks for your help.
<charlie-tca> I blamed the hardware again last night. I will have to try it today
<ara> jibel, did you guys have now automated daily testing reports somewhere?
<jbicha> hi, I had some problems with oneiric checkbox and it wasn't clear which IRC channel I should use to
<jbicha> report them
<jbicha> I tried to submit my results using checkbox's built-in submission tool: http://fpaste.org/C4WL/
<jbicha> and when I tried from the command line (not sure what command to use), I got http://fpaste.org/G7ZG/
<charlie-tca> Encrypted LVM fails in Xubuntu; system will not accept a password to allow login
<charlie-tca> both i386 and amd64 images
<skaet> all, new set of desktop and dvd builds has been started to pick up latest bug fixes.  Will let you know as they come off the builder.
<PaoloRotolo> hi all
<charlie-tca> bug 820460 needs to be in the release notes
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 820460 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Encrypted LVM install will not allow login in Xubuntu Alpha3 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820460
<skaet> ubuntu desktop (20110803) has been posted.
<skaet> jibel, ^
<jibel> ok
<ScottK> fader_: I appreciate you working on testing Kubuntu.  Once they are done respinning, I'd really appreciate it if you could look at the live CD tests since that's our primary focus this cycle.
<fader_> ScottK: I'll give it a shot if I have some time... unfortunately I'll be in meetings for much of the afternoon but I should be able to pick off at least one live test
<ScottK> fader_: Thanks.  At the rate we're going we're not going to run out of needing help anytime soon.
<fader_> ScottK: :)  No problem
<ScottK> ISO testing is one of the places we really miss Riddell this cycle.  He usually did most of it.
<ScottK> The same is true for anyone else too (would love some help), of course.
<charlie-tca> Any installs using encrypted /home and Xubuntu alternate images will fail to allow login.
<charlie-tca> Anyone testing Xubuntu images, please select the second Xubuntu session
<cr3> jbicha: hi there, I'm all yours about checkbox. what's up?
<jbicha> ok, I'm having trouble submitting my test results using checkbox's built-in submission tool I got http://fpaste.org/C4WL/
<jbicha> and when I tried from the command line (not sure what command to use), I got http://fpaste.org/G7ZG/
<cr3> jbicha: do you still have the file ~/.cache/checkbox/checkbox.log on your system?
<jbicha> cr3: yes
<cr3> jbicha: awesome, can you either pastebin it or email it to me?
<jbicha> it's 18MB!
<cr3> jbicha: bzip2 will probably make it more sane
<charlie-tca> well, try again. power blinked with 4 tests running on hardware
<jbicha> oh, yeah, much smaller, email sent
 * yofel does some kubuntu alternate i386 testing
<cr3> jbicha: interesting! 'udevadm: not found'
<cr3> jbicha: can you try running udevadm to confirm whether it's installed on your system or not?
<jbicha> udev, who needs it? lol, let me see
<jbicha> hmm, I don't have that
<cr3> jbicha: odd, is there anything about your installation I should know about?
<jbicha> but I have udev 172.0ubuntu5 installed & python-pyudev 0.11-1
<jbicha> ah, it's /sbin/udevadm
<cr3> jbicha: hm, that would explain it!
<jbicha> did checkbox use sudo when it tried to run it?
<cr3> jbicha: nope, it should've run it as you
<cr3> should /sbin be in the default PATH on Ubuntu?
<cr3> if not, should checkbox extend the PATH with /sbin and probably /usr/sbin too?
<jbicha> no, as far as I know /sbin is in the default for root only and I think that's a good thing
<jbicha> just call it as sudo or use the full path
<cr3> jbicha: I'd be more inclined to do PATH=$PATH:/sbin:/usr/sbin in the checkbox environment for all its subprocesses
<cr3> I try to avoid running this as root unless absolutely necessary
<jbicha> I agree, using the full path is better than needlessly using root access
<jbicha> I had several of the tests claim to fail but they actually worked
<cr3> jbicha: do you happen to have a bug open for this? if not, I'll create one, link a branch and all that
<jbicha> no, the testing took so long (that 30-suspend cycle one is intense) that I didn't have a chance to properly write up
<jbicha> the issues I saw
<jbicha> also, the bundled bug-reporting didn't work
<cr3> jbicha: no worries, I'm on it and I'll subscribe you. one minute...
<cr3> jbicha: done, now for the second pastebin
<cr3> jbicha: it might take a little while to test the problem with results2launchpad, I need to dist-upgrade and setup my oneiric kvm instance
<jbicha> but do I even have the right syntax when I tried running the command?
<jbicha> the Amazon page says <PROJECT NAME> <SUBMISSION FILE> and there's no indication of what in the world those are supposed to be
<cr3> jbicha: yep, that looks right, I suspect maybe launchpad lib changed in oneiric or I did something wrong
<jbicha> cr3: good because I just guessed, can that description be improved, or at least documentation somewhere about how to
<jbicha> submit test results
<cr3> jbicha: that description is the second attempt to be clear, I'm open to suggestions :)
<jbicha> it should say "ubuntu ~/.cache/checkbox/submission.xml" be specific
<jbicha> it was a very lucky guess that I figured out what the project name and submission file were
<cr3> jbicha: good suggestion, thanks!
<jbicha> I want the Ubuntu Friendly testtool to be something anyone can do easily
<jbicha> the more automated the better
<cr3> jbicha: at this point, the tool is checkbox which submits to launchpad which is then polled periodically to get the information into the tracker which will be displayed in the ubuntu friendly presentation layer
<cr3> in other words: checkbox -> launchpad -> results tracker -> ubuntu friendly
<cr3> it might seem complicated but users should only see the edges: checkbox and ubuntu friendly
<jbicha> right, the manual submission is obviously just a workaround
<cr3> jbicha: right, it's temporary for starting to play with the results tracker. eventually, checkbox might just submit like results2launchpad directly to the results tracker but that remains to be seen
<jbicha> but checkbox is now asks way more questions than it used to and perhaps too many questions
<jbicha> a bunch of the questions seem more like isotesting, checking to see if apps work instead of checking to see if the hardware works
<cr3> jbicha: that should be raised on the ubuntu-friendly-squad mailing list, could you start a thread about that? something short like: I just ran checkbox for 30 minutes, that not friendly :)
<jbicha> I think both are good things for checkbox, but they should be two different modes
<jbicha> yes, I'll write up my impressions this week
<cr3> jbicha: launchpad doesn't really do anything with the submissions, it's only being used as a data store but it could remain as such
<cr3> jbicha: the sooner the better, feature freeze is coming next week so we need time to push changes before then
<jbicha> ok, I'll get it done tomorrow, have some other things I'm working on today
<jbicha> thanks!
<cr3> no worries, tomorrow is awesome. thanks man!
<pace_t_zulu> hi nagappan
<PaoloRotolo> hi all
<cr3> jbicha: regarding your second pastebin, I can reproduce the problem and it's related to launchpadlib which has changed in oneiric for desktop integration purposes. I'll keep this on my radar for the next release of the results tracker, thanks for the heads up
<rickspencer3> join #ubuntu-release
<rickspencer3> oops
<nagappan> pace_t_zulu, hi
<fader_> I'm seeing a bug when shutting down the live session in kubuntu desktop, but I'm not sure where to file it; KDE Base?
<fader_> ScottK: ^^
<ScottK> What happens?
<fader_> After selecting reboot, the session shuts down but then I am prompted to kill active console sessions
<fader_> (I did not switch to any virtual terminals)
<fader_> Got a screenshot; let me get it shared
<fader_> The good news is that other than that, the live session looks good so far, persistent and everything :)
<fader_> http://ubuntuone.com/p/18CR/
<fader_> ScottK: ^^
<fader_> Sorry, s/console//
<ScottK> fader_: AFAIK it's always done that.  I think it's a feature and not abug.
<fader_> ScottK: Hmm, I don't recall it doing that on an installed system.  Is this a feature of the live image?
<ScottK> It's because of how the live system starts up all the VTs I think.
<ScottK> Maybe stgraber or someone knows better.
<fader_> If it's intentional I won't file a bug, but it definitely gave me a "WTF?" feeling :)
<ScottK> I can understand that.
<fader_> Papercut-esque
<ScottK> What it's triggering is the warning about shutting down if someone else is logged in.
<ScottK> So the warning is good.
<ScottK> If there's a reasonable way to avoid it for the live session, I'm not sure.
<fader_> Yeah, I can understand that, and it's a Good Thing for sure.  But it seems spurious as I didn't log in anywhere other than the X session
<ScottK> I don't understand that part of the system well enough.
 * fader_ nods.
<stgraber> I honestly don't know much about that part of the system either. I can have a look once I'm done validating Edubuntu installs and boots :)
<fader_> I know Ubuntu doesn't prompt like that on the live session, but now I'm not sure if it gives anything similar on reboot/shutdown on an installed system with someone logged in elsewhere.  I'm leaning toward 'no' as I know I have shut down while being logged in on a VT
<fader_> Eh, I'll file a bug and if it gets invalidated I won't cry :)
<fader_> stgraber: You mean you don't just trust that your work is good?  ;)
<fader_> Testing shmesting!
<hggdh> is a missing depends between system-config-printer-common and python-packagekit known for desktop?
<stgraber> fader_: I know "my" work will work because I tested it ;) I'm more worried of the other few thousand of packages ;)
<fader_> Hehe
<stgraber> (my work between alpha-2 and alpha-3 is basically a translation update in edubuntu-live ;))
<fader_> stgraber: See, nothing could possibly have broken!  It's perfectly safe!
<fader_> (Is that smoke I smell?)
<stgraber> ;)
<bdmurray> anybody testing alternates?
<bdmurray> It didn't seem to auto reboot for me
<skaet> jibel, hggdh,  ubuntu desktop 20110803.1 posted.    Please let me know soonest if this one doesn't boot
<skaet> stgraber, ^ I'm going to speculatively start off the edubuntu dvd while waiting to hear an ok.
<stgraber> skaet: my laptop just did an emergency shutdown as I was running too many VMs and it got too hot, but I was at around 90% of an Edubuntu install and I tested all our alpha-3 changes
<stgraber> skaet: so I'm pretty sure it's safe to start building them
<skaet> thanks stgraber,  kicking them off now.
<pace_t_zulu> nagappan: was there a particular reason you greeted me yesterday?
<nagappan> pace_t_zulu, sorry that was by mistake
<nagappan> pace_t_zulu, during autofill, I just typed patrickmw pa<tab> and said hi
<patrickmw> :)
<cyphermox_> grabbing ubuntu desktop i386 now...
<charlie-tca> I have ubuntu desktop 64 whole disk installing from "install now"
<charlie-tca> it appears to be working, too
<skaet> \o/
<charlie-tca> fingers crossed
<charlie-tca> It's taken me all day to find a workaround when the user picks the wrong xubuntu session
<charlie-tca> but I got it now
 * skaet crosses fingers, though it is rather hard to type this way.. ;)
 * charlie-tca nods
<charlie-tca> I really figured one of those people with super fast connections would have said something by now
 * charlie-tca has a super slow internet
<charlie-tca> Configuring target system...
<charlie-tca> and still working
<charlie-tca> now downloading language packs
<hggdh> and I am syncing the new desktop ISOs.
<hggdh> charlie-tca: sorry, I was busy on the server tests
<charlie-tca> hggdh: no problem. Mine is past the failure point, at least
 * fader_ starts pulling down Kubuntu amd64 DVD.
 * hggdh feels a bit better now
<fader_> Ugh, no seed for this one; gonna take a bit :/
<charlie-tca> fresh install of Ubuntu desktop 64 restarting now
<charlie-tca> skaet: ubuntu desktop 64 works now
<skaet> *\o/*
<skaet> thanks charlie-tca!
<skaet> xubuntu should be emerging shortly from the builder...
<charlie-tca> yw
<charlie-tca> jibel: screen reader install is not ready yet
<skaet> Edubuntu DVD 20110803.1 now posted
<Claudinux> bug 820574 seems to be invalid...last kubuntu-i386 image works fine
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 820574 in busybox (Ubuntu) "Unable to start a live session: Busybox error (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820574
<hggdh> OK. Alternate AMD64 is complete, except LSTP still running
<hggdh> I will have a look at my wife now, and BRB
#ubuntu-testing 2011-08-04
<charlie-tca> going eat, then will run xubuntu desktop tests
<skaet> mythbuntu 20110804 images posted
<NCommander> Ubuntu DVDs posted
<NCommander> (the i386 looks like its still mirroring
<ScottK> Is there anyone around that can do wubi testing?
<ScottK> If so, we could use some help with http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/6220/58
<charlie-tca> xubuntu desktop images still fail to install
<charlie-tca> bug 820731
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 820731 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Oneiric Ocelot Xubuntu Desktop images fail to install (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820731
<jibel> ara, good morning
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all
<jibel> ara, the public interface of jenkins ready, I have no ETA
<jibel> Good morning PaoloRotolo
<ara> jibel, is there a way to access the results?
<jibel> ara, not without an access to the QA Lab.
<jibel> ara, you should talk to patrickmw, he manages this part.
<PaoloRotolo> jibel, Good morning :)
<ara> jibel, OK, thanks, I will talk to him
<jibel> ara, yw
<jibel> Daviey, good morning sir
<jibel> Daviey, Install (JeOS on ESX) and iSCSI Un/Authenticated root on server i386|amd64 are untested. Anyone in your team to do it ?
<jibel> mvo, good morning
<mvo> hey jibel
<jibel> mvo, thanks for testing a3
<jibel> mvo, you'll find a list of known bugs for Oneiric isotesting there http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/isotesting/oneiric/opened.html
<mvo> oh, so I should not add them to the testcase result if it was not a new one?
<jibel> mvo, well, you can add them but if it is reported once and confirmed it is enough.
<mvo> right, makes sense
<Daviey> jibel: hello!
<mvo> ha! all of mine are known … you guys are just too good
<Daviey> jibel: I'll get someone on iscsi testing now, thanks
<mvo> I had to install a machine (because of a HW issue) so it was still well spend time, but it bugs me  that I did not find a new one :)
<Daviey> jibel: I have no interest in the results of JeOS on ESX today :)
<jibel> mvo, you will, just run the desktop :)
<mvo> lol
<jibel> Daviey, ack. thanks
<hggdh> good morning jibel
<jibel> good morning hggdh
<hggdh> jibel: are we in good shape?
<jibel> hggdh, much better than yesterday, yes.
<hggdh> jibel: I see the Ubuntu DVDs are brand new, I will run a live session on then (do not have where to install, sorry)
<jibel> hggdh, ok thanks
<jibel> hggdh, only one serious error on server
<jibel> bug 791850
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 791850 in linux (Ubuntu) "oneiric cluster compute (hvm) instances do not boot (affects: 3) (heat: 22)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/791850
<jibel> which is already known
<hggdh> yes
<jibel> nothing really new for other Ubuntu images.
<hggdh> there is also bug 820111 on RAID, but it has a bypass.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 820111 in mdadm (Ubuntu) "boot degraded question is asked twice (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820111
<hggdh> and we adjusted the RAID test yesterday
<jibel> I saw Daviey's comment on the bug report. thanks for fixing the test case.
<jibel> hggdh, did you reproduce 820111, if so could you confirm it ?
<hggdh> hell. Yes, have to update the bug and mark the ISO test
<hggdh> jibel: done, sorry
<jibel> hggdh, np. thanks.
<jibel> targeted too, so it stays on the radar
<hggdh> done
<hggdh> oh, the DVD is not yet available
<jibel> hggdh, hm ? I synced http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/20110804/ 3 hours ago
<hggdh> jibel: hum. dl-ubuntu-test-iso came back with "Iso unavailable from server"
<hggdh> looking into it
<hggdh> new run, now it is getting it
<hggdh> I have no clue on why
<jibel> do you have a proxy maybe ?
<hggdh> no, my proxy is only for the archives
<jibel> IDK then.
<jibel> Ubuntu DVD done
<jibel> I think we are done with Ubuntu. only uncovered test cases are "screenreader" install which is known broken and VMWare express install but I have no VMWare WS to test it on.
<patdk-wk> I could test that
<patdk-wk> been too busy last couple of days for anything
<patdk-wk> what image for vmware express?
<jibel> patdk-wk, ubuntu desktop i386 and amd64
<patdk-wk> 1h download time :(
<jibel> charlie-tca, xubuntu wubi is ok, now running the manual and resize on amd64 and i386.
<jibel> charlie-tca, ubiquity hang is definitely fixed on xubuntu
<jibel> or at least I can not reproduce it anymore
<charlie-tca> jibel: are you running them in VM or hardware?
<charlie-tca> I am attempting another hardware install here
<jibel> charlie-tca, VM + wubi on hardware
<jibel> charlie-tca, I had the problem on VM previously.
<charlie-tca> okay. If I can not install on hardware alone, the images are no good to me
<jibel> charlie-tca, if there is still a problem to install the image on hardware that's not the gnome-keyring bug but something else.
<charlie-tca> I filed a new bug for it
<jibel> charlie-tca, ok thanks. Please start ubiquity in debug mode: "ubiquity -d" in a terminal
<charlie-tca> okay
<charlie-tca> "configuring target system..." now
<jibel> charlie-tca, and that's all ?
<charlie-tca> still there
<jibel> ok. what's the sha256sum of the image you're testing ?
<charlie-tca> I believe that qualifies as hung. It should take about 2 seconds
<charlie-tca> jibel: 64efd4fd74c8aa020b63a062dbe020856ebf0e1451150358fa083954847689e2  oneiric-desktop-amd64.iso
<charlie-tca> still at the same place
<jibel> charlie-tca, needless to wait. its frozen. I'm trying it there on hw
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> I can not put an image out that doesn't really work
<jibel> sure
<charlie-tca> I will restart and run it with debug on
<jibel> charlie-tca, also when you're on the live session could you check the version of gnome-keyring, please ?
<charlie-tca> okay
<charlie-tca> gnome-keyring 3.1.1-0ubuntu4
<charlie-tca> running the install with -debug
<charlie-tca> jibel: 64efd4fd74c8aa020b63a062dbe020856ebf0e1451150358fa083954847689e2  oneiric-desktop-amd64.iso
<charlie-tca> never mind
<charlie-tca> wrong place in the logs
<jibel> charlie-tca, also after it fails remove  /usr/lib/ubiquity/target-config/50gkd-caps and try the installation again. let us know if that helps.
<charlie-tca> jibel: you want the logs from the debug mode first, though?
<jibel> charlie-tca, yes, run in debug mode, attach the logs to the report, then try one more time 50gkd-caps removed.
<jibel> charlie-tca, we need to understand if it is the same problem, another issue or if you are really specific :)
<charlie-tca> I understand
 * charlie-tca really is "one of a kind"
<jibel> charlie-tca, I don't reproduce the problem on bare-metal either.
<charlie-tca> and I am consistently reproducing it. Even burned the cd twice
<stgraber> charlie-tca: when your system hangs, can you pastebin the output of "ps aux"?
<charlie-tca> sure
<charlie-tca> okay, trying on the other hardware here
<charlie-tca> so, when it hangs, it grabs 100% of the cpu, too?
<patrickmw> jibel: I am not able to get ltsp to work.  I'm sure its a limitation with the virtualization software and the new kernel.  I haven't got ltsp to work since natty.  stgraber, any insight into why virtualization testing doesn't behave like it used to?
<stgraber> not sure. I just ran an LTSP test here with Edubuntu and it worked fine
<stgraber> using libvirt/kvm
<stgraber> patrickmw: what are you using? virtualbox or libvirt?
<patrickmw> stgraber, vbox as usual.  I've always more trouble setting up a libvirt instance.  Do you have to manually setup an internal network using libvirt?
<stgraber> yeah, I have an internal network called LTSP
<patrickmw> stgraber, I don't have experience creating one,  is there a link you can refer me to so I can do that myself?
<stgraber> patrickmw: are you using virt-manager?
<patrickmw> stgraber, yes
<stgraber> patrickmw: ok, so double-click on "localhost (QEMU)". In the settings window, go to "Virtual Networks", click the plus sign, enter some name for your network, keep whatever network range it'll assign you, untick "Enable DHCP", keep it as isolated, you're done.
<stgraber> then edit your VMs to use that network instead of "default" (second card of the server and the only card of the thin client)
<charlie-tca> I have installs running right now, on three computers.
<charlie-tca> Let's see what they do
<charlie-tca> but it is a bit slow, too
 * patdk-wk watchs vmware express go
<charlie-tca> I am starting to get really frustrated now
<charlie-tca> I have one system installing fully from a Xubuntu amd64 desktop cd, one hung again at the same point, and one installing from i386 desktop image hung
 * patdk-wk hands charlie a candybar
<charlie-tca> you know what to do with the candybar?
<patdk-wk> I have 3 installs two, all going good, desktop i386 and x64, and win2008r2
<patdk-wk> well, i386 seems to have failed
<patdk-wk> hmm, a kindof fail
<charlie-tca> stgraber: ps aux for the i386 is http://paste.ubuntu.com/658683/
<stgraber> charlie-tca: can you do "ps aux > out" then paste "out"? your pastebin is unreadable as it's truncated
<charlie-tca> okay
<jibel> patrickmw, I ran both i386 and amd64 fine on VM.
<jibel> both with VBox
<jibel> patrickmw, what is the 'limitation' or error you are seeing ?
<patdk-wk> ok, vmware express install, after it's done, it has a box saying, it can't unmount the cdrom cause the os has locked it, do you want to override?
<charlie-tca> stgraber: ps aux for the i386 is http://paste.ubuntu.com/658686/
<jibel> in VBox the limitation is that it can't PXE boot on Intel without the Oracle extension pack.
<patdk-wk> then after it's done installing vmware tools, it just goes to a text login, have to reboot got the gui to come up
<jibel> so you need to use AMD instead in network properties
<jibel> and as stgraber said you need to activate the internal dhcp
<stgraber> jibel: you probably meant disable ;)
<charlie-tca> stgraber: ps aux from the amd64 installation is http://paste.ubuntu.com/658696
 * patdk-wk wonders what he should file the bug against
<jibel> stgraber, well, yes, but that's a detail ;-)
<charlie-tca> jibel: which logs do I need to attach after running "ubiquity -d" ? apport-collect failed
<jibel> charlie-tca, /var/log/installer/* and /var/log/syslog
<charlie-tca> just not my days
<charlie-tca> logs posted to bug 820731
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 820731 in casper (Ubuntu) "Oneiric Ocelot Xubuntu Desktop images fail to install (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820731
<jibel> charlie-tca, I can reproduce on another HW
<jibel> stgraber, ^
<charlie-tca> whew
<charlie-tca> thought it was something I caused
<charlie-tca> but, I did reproduce on both 32bit and 64bit machines here at the same time, too
<jibel> but it stops at 'detecting hardware'
<jibel> which is much earlier in the installation process
<jibel> charlie-tca, second try is ok
<charlie-tca> mine aren't. They consistently fail at the same point
<jibel> anyone could test xubuntu 20110803.2 on bare-metal and tell if it fails or not?
<jibel> I can't make it fail and charlie-tca can't make it pass.
<cyphermox> jibel: just give me time to grab it
<patrickmw> jibel: did you have to install the guest additions on the ltsp server?
<jibel> patrickmw, no
<jibel> patrickmw, I set eth0 as primary interface (Intel NAT) and eth1 as secondary (PCNet-Fast III) on the internal network
<patrickmw> jibel, ok let me try that.  I have documented how I've done in with natty in the test case.  That method doesn't seem to work anymore
<jibel> patrickmw, you must be careful when d-i ask which interface to set as primary because first in VBox is the second on the list IIRC.
<patrickmw> jibel, ack
<jibel> so if you set 2 intel card there is no way to know which is which
<stgraber> jibel: only one of the two should get an IP from DHCP. So I usually just try until I find the one that works ;)
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all
<patrickmw> jibel: are you logged into phad at the moment?
<hggdh> phad seems offline
<patrickmw> hggdh, ack. I can boot through kvm.  I will reset it
<charlie-tca> jibel: Do we have any idea why I can't install the Xubuntu desktop images here?
<jibel> patrickmw, phad logged me out: channel 3: open failed: connect failed: Connection refused
<patrickmw> jibel, just now or from before?
<jibel> charlie-tca, no, I really don't know, there is an error in your log but which is rather a generic failure message
<jibel> patrickmw, sorry, didn't pay attention to the time of your question. now it's ok. thanks
<patrickmw> jibel, ok cool
<charlie-tca> Thanks, jibel
<charlie-tca> I have to keep pushing to get it fixed, I guess
<jibel> charlie-tca, did you try Ubuntu desktop on the same machine ? you should get the same failure.
<charlie-tca> it worked
<charlie-tca> :(
 * charlie-tca thinks that just further agravates the frustration
<jibel> charlie-tca, that doesn't make sense to me.
<charlie-tca> i know
<charlie-tca> I am trying kubuntu desktop, see what it does now too
<jibel> try lubuntu or mythbuntu
<charlie-tca> That's why I did not think it is hardware. If ubuntu also failed, maybe two machines did have hardware failures, but if ubuntu works...
<jibel> indeed
<charlie-tca> I will try them too
<jibel> I'll diff the content if ubuntu desktop and xubuntu
<jibel> s/if/of
<charlie-tca> I came close to throwing a computer out the window, so I took a break
<ScottK> jibel: Could you take a look at Bug #820574 and let me know if you think it's assigned to the correct pacakge?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 820574 in busybox (Ubuntu) "Unable to start a live session: Busybox error (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820574
<jibel> ScottK, not a problem with busybox
<jibel> ScottK, close to bug 492301
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 492301 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "Can not mount /dev/loop1 on /cow (affects: 33) (dups: 2) (heat: 72)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/492301
<jibel> regression in usb-creator ?
<ScottK> Possible.  Dunno. I know little about that part of the system is why I was asking.
<ScottK> Could you reassign it there and add a link to the older bug?  It's not a dupe since that one is marked fixed.
<jibel> yes, it's either usb-creator or casper.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<jibel> GrueMaster, magic http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/ubuntuarm/all
<jibel> GrueMaster, filters on status will work too.
<charlie-tca> another one works - Kubuntu desktop 64 installs on my hardware that fails xubuntu
<GrueMaster> jibel: Thanks a lot.  I owe you a beer.  :P
<skaet> hi all,   A3 is  now releaed.
<skaet> A big thank you to ScottK, Unit193, charlie-tca, stgraber, Lance, gilir,
<skaet> JanRathmann, jbicha, SpamapS, FrancescoRuvolo, Fly82, mvo, marius78, brendand,
<skaet> njin, MarcoBuono, bambi, GrueMaster, valix, smoser, P-I H, totopalma,
<skaet> PatrickDK, jamespage, superm1, Alessio Grosso Sgarrillo, alo21, jibel, Letozaf_,
<skaet> pedro_, patrickmw, hggdh, PaoloRotolo, Claudinux, kidsodateless, NightSilente,
<skaet> primes2h, AntonioAllegretti, Yofel, xdatap1, DomenicoRotolo, Fo5150, fader_,
<skaet> bennachie and cyphermox for testing the ISOs.
<skaet> The images would not be able to go out today without your efforts!
<charlie-tca> Thank you, skaet. Your assistance and guidance makes it all happen.
<skaet> Very much appreciate your efforts and responsiveness as we worked through this one.
<ScottK> Special thanks to fader_ and GrueMaster for additional Kubuntu testing.
<Claudinux> skaet you're welcome :-)
<pace_t_zulu> nagappan: cool, no worries
#ubuntu-testing 2011-08-05
<popey> hulo
<popey> where should links that point to http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com be pointed?
<popey> given http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com seems dead
<davmor2> popey: where did you get the link from?
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/Testing davmor2
<popey> at the bottom
<davmor2> popey: I've no idea then I'm afraid.  ara, jibel  ^ can you help popey with this one at all?
<ara> davmor2, popey: I didn't even know that testcases.qa.ubuntu.com was dead. Maybe this requires IS intervention?
<davmor2> ara: sorry just spotted your reply do you want to handle that or is it just a bug?
<ara> davmor2, I am not sure if they are still using testcases.qa.ubuntu.com (I guess they are)
<ara> I would rather wait for jibel
<davmor2> makes sense
<jibel> davmor2, popey , ara qa/summit/loco/harvest/manpages are down, the machine there are on is having issues. The IS is on it to bring it back up.
<davmor2> jibel: thanks for the update :)
<ara> jibel, thanks for the update!
<popey> thanks :D
<charlie-tca> Just to be clear, today's Xubuntu desktop image installs
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
#ubuntu-testing 2011-08-06
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
#ubuntu-testing 2012-07-30
<micahg> hrm, anyone have access to reports.qa.ubuntu.com that can look at fixing http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring/ ?
<micahg> hasn't updated in ~14 hours
<phillw> balloons: ping.
<balloons> phillw, howdy sir
<balloons> how was your weekend?
<balloons> micahg, looks ok to me, or am I crazy?
<phillw> hi, weekend was good. today just went really bad. Can you join irc.thesii.org channel #Lounge
<phillw> balloons: dingo is just checking on stuff now, it set up as a secure area and logging in the 1st time is a bit a of a bitch :P
<phillw> bug 1030637
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1030637 in pcmanfm (Ubuntu) ""Execute in Terminal" doesn't work by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1030637
#ubuntu-testing 2012-07-31
<micahg> balloons: is good, someone seems to have fixed already, thanks
<smartboyhw> OK, guys, I know you will be watching Olympics
<smartboyhw> But please attend the meeting tomorrow at 1400UTC
<smartboyhw> I have sent the letter to the mailing list
<smartboyhw> Hello all!
<smartboyhw> Just a quick reminder that tomorrow, 1st August, 2012, we are having a
<smartboyhw> regular QA meeting at 14:00 UTC at #ubuntu-meeting. Chair will be smartboyhw.
<smartboyhw> Agenda, so far, looks like this:
<smartboyhw> Previous Actions
<smartboyhw> Ubuntu Updates
<smartboyhw> Ubuntu Flavor Updates
<smartboyhw> Blueprint updates / discussion
<smartboyhw> Other topics
<smartboyhw> Please, add your agenda items, as usual, at:
<smartboyhw>      https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Meetings
<smartboyhw> Thanks,
<smartboyhw> smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> Hey, anyone here?
<smartboyhw> If you're not dead, please reply...:)
<smartboyhw> Clearly everyone's dead
<smartboyhw_> Sorry, wrong place
<astraljava> smartboyhw: Yes, I'm here, and noticed your meeting invitation as well, thanks for that. :)
<smartboyhw> Good
<smartboyhw> For the "n"th time, please join the Ubuntu QA Meeting on #ubuntu-meeting at 1400UTC tmr.
<smartboyhw> Chair will be me
<balloons> phillw, was the bug with wubi filed?
<phillw> balloons: I missed Jason coming back on. There's a couple of things I just want top confirm with him.
<balloons> phillw, ok..
<balloons> just make sure you add me, so I see it
<phillw> i will :)
<balloons> btw, your feedback is requested :-) You'll get to here my voice, http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2012/07/a-video-walkthrough-of-iso-testing.html
<phillw> balloons: I cannot find how to allow a windows user to register a bug?
<phillw> balloons: cancel... Found it :) I knew it was possible!
#ubuntu-testing 2012-08-01
<mfauzirahman> what time the meeting start? i'm from malaysia
<smartboyhw> We have finished our QA meeting. Thank balloons and phillw for attending
<stgraber> jibel: did you figure out what package was missing in bug 1029531?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1029531 in update-manager (Ubuntu Precise) "cdromupgrade from Lucid to Precise failed with unmet dependencies without network connection" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1029531
<jibel> stgraber, no, and I don't have access to the VM with the problem here at the sprint
#ubuntu-testing 2012-08-02
<smartboyhw> Is balloons here?
<smartboyhw> balloons, you there?????
<smartboyhw> Show up, balloons.....
<smartboyhw> ****
<smartboyhw> * smartboyhw waves
<smartboyhw> Balloons, show up....
<smartboyhw> Balloons, get up!!!!!
<astraljava> Erhm... he's on vacation, so most likely won't pay much attention.
<smartboyhw> What? Balloons on vacation?
<smartboyhw> BTW, astrajava, I think you will be chair on 29th August...
<smartboyhw> I and balloons discussed it yesterday...
<astraljava> Ok, I'll mark it on the calendar, but depending on the job schedule, I may have to re-arrange it. I'll try to do that up front enough, though.
<smartboyhw> Now, chair schedule:
<smartboyhw> 8th: phillw
<smartboyhw> 15th:smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> 22nd: phillw
<smartboyhw> 29th: astraljava
<micahg> hrm, the sponsorship page is broke again
<kanliot> gonna watch me some live techsnap
<kanliot> sorry wrong chan
#ubuntu-testing 2012-08-03
<novalava> [Job] That's an interesting opportunity for an Test Automation Freak http://pastie.org/4383155 (Relocation to Singapore offered)
<smartboyhw> balloons, you here?
<smartboyhw> BALLOONS, YOU HERE?????
<smartboyhw> I need to discuss about the UEFI testcase
<smartboyhw> Since balloons and phillw and astraljava seemed to be here...
<smartboyhw> I will write the chair schedule...
<davmor2> smartboyhw: balloons is in a USA timezone so isn't likely to be in for another couple of hours ate the earliest
<smartboyhw> 8th August: phillw
<smartboyhw> 15th August: smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> 22nd August: phillw
<smartboyhw> 29th August: astraljava
<smartboyhw> Any comments?
<phillw> smartboyhw: fine by me, just email me the schedule so I have it!
<smartboyhw> I will email it to the ubuntu-qa mailing list now...
<smartboyhw> Email sent, phillw check your mailbox..
<smartboyhw> I sent it to the mailing list...
<smartboyhw> Others please give comments
<smartboyhw> And attend the meetings more frequently
<smartboyhw> Wednesday is only me and balloons and phillw
<smartboyhw> Not enough
<phillw> smartboyhw: it does get quiet at this stage of testing, the teams pretty much have their groundwork done & are on the final push before the various freezes start to come in.
<smartboyhw> You guys better test 12.04.1
<phillw> I can't nag lubuntu-qa, lubuntu did not release a LTS owing to the fact we do not sufficient devs to support it.
<davmor2> smartboyhw: just a heads up when you get in peoples faces like that it is more likely to make them not attend.  You might want to tone down the enthusiasm a little and try something like there were only 3 people at the last meeting it would be good to see other there too please come if you can
<davmor2> phillw: plus it's holiday time for most of the world
<phillw> davmor2: the lubuntu-qa mailing list went silent for two weeks, I ended up pinging them to make sure it was still working. The answer was that there were no errors to report and didn't want to clutter it up with ... yeah, that works... yeah that works... yeah that works.... :D
<phillw> balloons: has had a good response to his video for new testers :)
<sagaci> yeah, a short video is sometimes more effective than a wall of text
<phillw> indeed, we had good responses to one of the lubuntu guys making introductory videos for some of the applications it ships with.
<phillw> as my Mum says ..."monkey see, monkey do" :)
<smartboyhw> Well, balloons clearly needs to cut the video length...
<sagaci> the video was thorough
<smartboyhw> But balloons will made it under 5 minutes...
<smartboyhw> Also, I'm writing a case for UEFI for you guys to test
<smartboyhw> Will hand it in to balloons in the coming days
<smartboyhw> Guys, reply.
<smartboyhw> Anyone here?
<micahg> can someone please fix this report: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring/, it hasn't updated in 3 days
<balloons> phillw, ping
<balloons> micahg, bah, broken again eh?
<micahg> balloons: yes
<balloons> micahg, I don't know who owns it, but i'll try and find out
<micahg> balloons: thanks
<balloons> I'm thinking dholbach who's on vaca atm
<micahg> right, he's who I would normally go to, the only other person who I used to bug no longer has access
<balloons> hmm.. who was the other contact?
<phillw> balloons: pong
<balloons> phillw, hey
<phillw> hiyas balloons how's the vacation going?
#ubuntu-testing 2012-08-04
<smartboyhw> Anyone here?
<smartboyhw> Go to ##smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> Hi
<smartboyhw> Anyoen here?
<GridCube> they are probably sleeping
<GridCube> :P
<smartboyhw> Yep
<smartboyhw> Check your e-mails
<smartboyhw> Check the mailing list, guys
<smartboyhw> I got 2 things to add in the agenda.
<smartboyhw> For 8th  August's QA meeting
<smartboyhw> Someone want to have a look for a new testcase?
<smartboyhw> Anyone here?????
<smartboyhw> Is balloons here, or worse still, is everyone here?
<smartboyhw> balloons, show up NOW!!!!!!
<smartboyhw> balloons, SHOW UP!!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? Why is he still away!?!?!?!!?
<smartboyhw> Anyone want to test a UEFI testcase?
<smartboyhw> Hi, I'm back.
<smartboyhw> Anyone want to test a UEFI testcase?
<phillw> smartboyhw: why not send the request via the mailing list?
<smartboyhw> I need to find balloons to see if it works.
<smartboyhw> I don't want public testing
<smartboyhw> Before I am sure it is actually a workable thing.
<smartboyhw> I need balloon
<smartboyhw> I need balloons' approval before I can actually open it for everybody to test..
<phillw> Nicholas is on vacation
<smartboyhw> Yeah, that;s s**tty
<phillw> what is it that you want testing?
<smartboyhw> A UEFI testcase that balloons approved me to test.
<smartboyhw> Give me your e-mail, phillw.
<smartboyhw> I will send you the testcase.
<phillw> phillw@ubuntu.com
<smartboyhw> Sent, check your e-mail.
<smartboyhw> You must improve it, since I'm a complete idiot in UEFI.
<smartboyhw> phillw, you here?
<phillw> smartboyhw: yup, just having a read through
<smartboyhw> thanks,
<smartboyhw> Actually balloons apporved me to WRITE this...
<phillw> smartboyhw: just allow my brain to come fully on-line! I'm only just awake!
<smartboyhw> ...
<smartboyhw> BTW, I'm going to sleep.
<smartboyhw> E-mail me the test results tmr.
<phillw> don't you just love Time-Zones!
<phillw> sweet dreams!
#ubuntu-testing 2012-08-05
<smartboyhw> Anyone here?
<smartboyhw> Is phillw here?
<smartboyhw> Bye!!!!
<Martiini> anyone care to help with compiling custom kernel for a netbook on Ubuntu ?
